# First impressions and pics of Merkur Oceanmaster SBBN015 clone.



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got it in today. Must say it arrived in Germany pretty quick, one week and no customs! I paid about 135 Euro's shipped for it what imo is a steal.
It was well packed in a cardboard box containing the plastic watch box.

The watch itself looks like a quality watch. It feels a bit less like a quality watch with some sharp edges on the shroud. The bezel action is top notch. The ceramic insert has no flaws, even the pearl looks realy nice. The crystal fits perfectly and has nice AR coating from the inside. Crown action is good aswell, secures with at least 3 complete turns on the tube. The hands are nicely fit, horizontal aswell vertical. The dial is perfect aswell, the date is centered well. The strap is soft, maybe a bit too soft and it attracks dust particles but is comfortable. The buckle is signed Merkur. The case back has a engraving off a Pirate.

All in all a nice looking watch what seams to have quality parts that are all fitted well. Now we need to see how it holds during time.

















The lume is fantastic. Lets see if it will hold all night.





I am not asocciated with the seller/maker of these watches.

Any questions? Feel free to ask.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Where did you get that one? I'd love a cheap Tuna to mod.


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Where did you get that one? I'd love a cheap Tuna to mod.


On ebay. Seller bjbjcs


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to say I'm damn tempted by this at that price , but could I live with the brand name merkur instead of seiko? I just couldn't I just know I'd end up flipping it so it's a no go with me but fantastic all the same


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

It's the whitewalker tuna, blue fire and all! Epic tragedy.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Just ordered myself the ouroboros version I believe the two are the same maker the merkur being for the USA market I just prefer the brand name ouroboros and dial better on that one 
liking the fact that it has a sweep Automatic second hand compared to the seiko ticking quartz


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Just ordered myself the ouroboros version I believe the two are the same maker the merkur being for the USA market I just prefer the brand name ouroboros and dial better on that one
> liking the fact that it has a sweep Automatic second hand compared to the seiko ticking quartz


Sorry to be lazy, but what is the difference in the dials beyond badging?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

"looks like a quality watch", "is a steal". I fully agree with you there, can't deny that.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Sorry to be lazy, but what is the difference in the dials beyond badging?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hi it's just the wording and logo I prefer the dial , I like the ouroboros logo and the marinemaster instead of ocean master and merkur name 
what can I say I'm fussy I used to own a sharky apocalypse and couldn't stand the sharky logo so that had to go


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, MN. |>

Looks like the Sharkey is the only one with a bracelet, but that's easily remedied.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

dutchguy2 said:


> The lume is fantastic. Lets see if it will hold all night.


Not quite my style, but this is an absolutely fantastic photo. Really gives the watch a high quality look, lume is beautiful


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

supawabb said:


> Not quite my style, but this is an absolutely fantastic photo. Really gives the watch a high quality look, lume is beautiful


Thank you.

And.... I can confirm it holds all night long.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

great review. i just ordered one from bjbjcs. i had the sharkey version before so it will be interesting to compare. how do the hour markers and hand look in daytime? the sharkey had yellow tinged lime even in bright light which i did not like.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Interestingly, did the Sharkey one come in the peli style case, and come with paperwork ?

This one seems to have some paperwork and even some individual test results ?

Will it take Seiko fat bars ?

Regards,


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

captaincaveman79 said:


> great review. i just ordered one from bjbjcs. i had the sharkey version before so it will be interesting to compare. how do the hour markers and hand look in daytime? the sharkey had yellow tinged lime even in bright light which i did not like.


Yes, that yellow tinged lime is also on thi s one. Does not border me though.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Interestingly, did the Sharkey one come in the peli style case, and come with paperwork ?
> 
> This one seems to have some paperwork and even some individual test results ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

My Sharky from 2016 came in a hinged leatherette box+ pillow.

The Sharky does not takes the Seiko fat bars; I tried some OEM Seiko fat bars on mine and they wouldn't fit it. The hole seems to be 1.0mm vs 1.1 for the Seiko. I ordered some 22mm X 1.78 x 1.0 flangeless springbars with extensions from ebay seller twente o and they fit very tightly but it is way better than the flimsy dress watch springbars that came with the Sharky.

S.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Sharky from 2016 came in a hinged leatherette box+ pillow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info.

I did not think the Sharkey came in the peli style case or have any paperwork ... so, the Merkur looks to be better in that area !

Wonder if the Sharkey and the Merkur cases are exactly identical, especially the size of the lug holes ?

Regards,


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

phlabrooy said:


> Interestingly, did the Sharkey one come in the peli style case, and come with paperwork ?
> 
> This one seems to have some paperwork and even some individual test results ?
> 
> ...


Yes, fat bars fit fine.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dutchguy2 said:


> Yes, fat bars fit fine.


I have an early version (preordered in summer 2016 when they were still labeled WTOPIA on the dial).

First thing I did when getting it is try to fit Seiko fat bars and it's a definite no-go. They seemed like they fit and pop out at the slightest amount of torque applied on the strap.

Maybe they updated the lug holes to 1.1mm on later versions.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the Uroborus version on order from Spreenow.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Not to shabby and a good price also, be a great watch for those modders on a budget out there.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Not to shabby and a good price also, be a great watch for those modders on a budget out there.


Look away, dude. 47mm is too small for you. Lol. |>


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm totally jealous... I've got my shipping number a while ago and still nothing shows on the tracking system, and you already have yours 

Joking aside it looks gorgeous and I hope I'll receive mine soon... But the tracking number (the second one, not the bogus one we got first, I mean) not working worries me a little. Did yours function?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> I'm totally jealous... I've got my shipping number a while ago and still nothing shows on the tracking system, and you already have yours
> 
> Joking aside it looks gorgeous and I hope I'll receive mine soon... But the tracking number (the second one, not the bogus one we got first, I mean) not working worries me a little. Did yours function?


Are you referring to the Merkur Tuna, or MM300 homage?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tuna.
The MM300 could have tented me... if I didn't already have the Seiko in question ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Tuna.
> The MM300 could have tented me... if I didn't already have the Seiko in question ;-)


Ok, so he did the pre-order with fictitious shipping on the Tuna model as well?


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, he did.

I never got a second tracking number. Mine just showed up a week after he claimed they where finished.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, I'll be patient then, as these shipping methods can be long....

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Ok, I'll be patient then, as these shipping methods can be long....
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


And I was right to be patient, the tracking started working a few hours ago... My Merker has left HK just a short while ago.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do any of you guys have Baby Tunas to compare? I had a SRP641 before to scratch the Tuna itch, but honestly I never wore it much. And I was pretty disappointed on my Sharkey PVD finish to the point where I was scared of wearing it cuz how easy it was to scratch.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do any of you guys have Baby Tunas to compare? I had a SRP641 before to scratch the Tuna itch, but honestly I never wore it much. And I was pretty disappointed on my Sharkey PVD finish to the point where I was scared of wearing it cuz how easy it was to scratch.
> 
> View attachment 12524211
> 
> ...


for the price of those three, think you could have got a real tuna? there are some good looking tunas for 600-700...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pakz said:


> And I was right to be patient, the tracking started working a few hours ago... My Merker has left HK just a short while ago.


Hey how long did you wait before the tracking was activated? I got mine a week ago nearly and it still has not started updating.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Hey how long did you wait before the tracking was activated? I got mine a week ago nearly and it still has not started updating.


À long time. More than a week I reckon. Possibly 9 days?

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pakz said:


> À long time. More than a week I reckon. Possibly 9 days?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


thanks! Hope it gets to you soon.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the name mekur name is cool. Far better than the shark logo which makes it like a kids watch. If you compare mekur version the bezel pip pearl is far better finish and high quality than the shark version. This also comes with drill lug while some shark version do not have it.


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

My best friend had a Merkur car in the late 80's. Total POS new right off the lot. So much for German engineering. I think I would've chosen a different name for my watch Company.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ManGear said:


> My best friend had a Merkur car in the late 80's. Total POS new right off the lot. So much for German engineering. I think I would've chosen a different name for my watch Company.


Agreed.

My family also got burned by a POS VW "Hecho in Mexico" Gulf from the '90s. Everything broke down on this car even with my dad that treated it like a show at and drove it gently. My friend had a 1992 Jetta made in Wolfsburg and it was not much better, full of electric gremlins and he changed headlights on this car almost monthly!

Now, everytime I hear the words "German Engineering" I always have some after thoughts but my Sinn and Stowa watches tend to bring back the faith in their products!!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just received the mekur. I have to say the seller is fantastic. Time the watch for me and given a report. I owned the seiko SBBN017 seiko tuna for 2 years before I sold it few months ago.I have to say this watch in terms of quality and finish is very close. A worthy candidate to replace the real tuna.

Surprisingly, this watch weights heavier than real tuna. Seiko one don't comes with sapphire while this already has sapphire. But I don't like the blue lume. I will prefer the green lume of seiko as nothing beats green lume in term of brightness.

I have to make the comment which annoying lots of seiko fan. Seiko tuna is overpriced compare to this homage. Seiko need to up their game. Selling a $700 plus watch without sapphire is a serious overcharging and rip off.

This watch is doing a good deed by pricing very affordable while giving plenty of great spec.

I will not missed my seiko SBBN017. I highly recommend this watch and consider it's a steal for the pricing.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Weight difference between the respective watches likely due to auto vs quartz movements.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

great review triton! does the shroud have sharp edges? my sharkey' shroud was sharp enough to almost cut your skin at 6 and 12 near the lugs.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

captaincaveman79 said:


> great review triton! does the shroud have sharp edges? my sharkey' shroud was sharp enough to almost cut your skin at 6 and 12 near the lugs.


Slightly, not enough to cut anything.. The Sharkey I believe is much poorly made compare to this. The bezel pearl is disgusting while this mekur looks just like Seiko Tuna.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Weight difference between the respective watches likely due to auto vs quartz movements.


I doubt so, the movement itself hardly make a different except the ETA 7750 movment. NH-35 is just a small movement and fill with plastic holder. If I am not wrong, this mekur has slight higher profile than real Tuna but still doesn not take away anything from it.

Its a great watch, no joke. Very solid build. You will not regret getting one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I doubt so, the movement itself hardly make a different except the ETA 7750 movment. NH-35 is just a small movement and fill with plastic holder. If I am not wrong, this mekur has slight higher profile than real Tuna but still doesn not take away anything from it.
> 
> Its a great watch, no joke. Very solid build. You will not regret getting one.


I ordered the Uroborus version, which is essentially the same as the Merkur, excepting branding. Very happy to hear that you are pleased with the build. I also have the MM300 homage on order from Merkur as well. The pics for that look great too.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I eventually received mine today. I must say I'm pretty impressed. It's almost as good as a mid level Seiko. Only little problem with min is the bezel insert not lining up perfectly with the dial. Now, it's not like Seiko doesn't have alignment problems of its own, and the general look, fit and finish and little details here and there are generally very impressive. The packaging too came as a very nice surprise, particularly given the price!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> I eventually received mine today. I must say I'm pretty impressed. It's almost as good as a mid level Seiko. Only little problem with min is the bezel insert not lining up perfectly with the dial. Now, it's not like Seiko doesn't have alignment problems of its own, and the general look, fit and finish and little details here and there are generally very impressive. The packaging too came as a very nice surprise, particularly given the price!


Photos please! Is this the Sharkey, or the Merkur/Uroborus?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I should be getting mine tomorrow. I'll post my impressions as well as how it measures up against the sharkey version which I owned for awhile before flipping.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Photos please! Is this the Sharkey, or the Merkur/Uroborus?


It's the Merkur...
And here's a pic:









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And by the way, it's coming with a timegrapher result, which was saying +14s a day, but on the wrist it's gained 6 seconds in the 33 hours since I've had it...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

My Merkur arrived today. Having owned the Sharkey SBBN015 homage for several months I will say the Merkur is vastly superior. If you were on the fence about which one to get, do not hesitate to buy the Merkur. Previously I had thought the two watches were identical, sharing the same catalog case with the only difference in minor details such as the insert and dial. Boy was I wrong. The Merkur is better and here is why:

- Lume Color: One thing that bugged me badly about the S was its yellow-tinted C3. The M uses what I presume to be BGW9 lume which is almost pure white but glows blue rather than green.

- Case Finish: Another deal killer on the Sharkey were the sharp edges on the shroud. Really unrefined, especially between the lugs at 6 and 9. Whether it's a different factory or just an extra step of filing and brushing I'll never know but I will say that the M does not make me immediately want to whip out my nail files and finish the job of the factory. One clear sign that these two do NOT share catalog cases is that the S's crown is at 4:15ish while the M's is at 4 like a bona fide tuna.

- Crown: Both are signed but the M's is more deeply engraved while the S's looks more shallow.

- Bezel Insert: Not only does the M's font almost perfectly match the actual watch it is emulating, the lume pip is recessed into the ceramic and shielded with a small lens. The more SKX007 font on the S never bothered me but I didn't like how the pearl protruded above the height of the shroud. It seemed vulnerable to knocks and was not consistent with the tuna look.

- Lug Holes: The M's are true to Seiko-diver fashion with 1.1mm holes. The S were more conventional and could not accommodate Seiko fat spring bars.

- Bezel Action: My S's bezel could be finicky on occasion. The ratchet would freeze up every now and then and the effort needed to spin it varied as you spun it around. The M is firm but more consistent and reminds me of one of my Deep Blues.

























Here's proof the fat spring bars fit:









Here you can see it's roughly equal in case height to an SKX173 which is around 13mm or so.









Pretty decent lume. More on that in my next post.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some shots to show how the Merkur measures up against some popular benchmark divers in the lume department.

Here they are: SKX173, 2nd Gen Monster and the Borealis Estoril 300 which was included because it uses similar BWG9 blue lume and is well known around these parts for great lume.









The following lume shots are uncorrected, straight out of my iphone 6s taken with no tripod so apologies for shaky pics. In real life, the Merkur looks more blue-ish but the camera makes it appear more green than it really is. Clearly the Monster is the torch in this comparo but the Merkur holds its own.









Merkur vs Estoril:









Versus Monster.









Versus SKX:









Tonight I'll check whether the lume lasts all night. Others have already reported it does so I don't think it will defy expectations.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

This has the same problem I have with Ginault. 

I really don't care what brand is on the dial or slightly different writing or if it has one slight difference like not using the same hour hand...

Merkur and Ginault watches should be treated no different as counterfeits.

These companies take homage too far, at some point, the line is crossed and both have crossed it by a mile past. 

Your choice to buy them, whatever. You have your reasons, but to me, it's laughable to suggest they are homages. At least the Merkur aren't charging stupid prices or making idiotic claims of Made in America like Ginault.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I see were you're coming from and understand your point at a certain level. However these watches do not in any way shape or form pretend to be something other than what they are. They "proudly" bear their name and logo on the dial and case back. Their crown is signed, too.
So you might say copy cat, clone, etc but counterfeit they're not.

Anyway I thing this horse has been beaten to death and then some a thousand times over and that we should keep that out of this thread.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ManGear said:


> My best friend had a Merkur car in the late 80's. Total POS new right off the lot. So much for German engineering. I think I would've chosen a different name for my watch Company.


Yep - I had one too, Bought it new at a massive discount when they were getting out of the business of selling in the US. Good when it worked but had electrical gremlins. So not enamored with the name Merkur for a watch at all


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

maverick13z said:


> Yep - I had one too, Bought it new at a massive discount when they were getting out of the business of selling in the US. Good when it worked but had electrical gremlins. So not enamored with the name Merkur for a watch at all


It means "Mercury" in German. Also, watches are not cars.

At least it's not some random name generator variation of "Helxxxx" that's been so popular the last few years.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

The maker took the original sbbn015's timeless design and improved it with value-adding enhancements that arguably the original should have had already.
- ceramic vs ss insert
- double domed sapphire with internal ar
- date only (subtracting the day wheel) which balances the dial and removes a useless complication.

lets also not forget the substitution of a great workhorse automatic, seiko's own nh35, which eliminates the hassle of replacing batteries.

Finally, the 015 is long out of production. I don't like how seiko restyled the 015's successors and many others must agree with me because used prices have gone steadily upward and I don't want to spend close to a thousand USD for a used watch with quartz and mineral crystal. The newer tunas just don't do it for me so my remaining options are these homages.



Pakz said:


> I see were you're coming from and understand your point at a certain level. However these watches do not in any way shape or form pretend to be something other than what they are. They "proudly" bear their name and logo on the dial and case back. Their crown is signed, too.
> So you might say copy cat, clone, etc but counterfeit they're not.
> 
> Anyway I thing this horse has been beaten to death and then some a thousand times over and that we should keep that out of this thread.
> ...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

After two days of ownership it's gaining 10 seconds per day which is inconsistent with the claim of -1 seconds per day packed with the watch but I'm not complaining.

lume is also long lasting enough to be equally as legible as my monster after several hours.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Luck of the draw, I guess.
I have had mine for three days and it's gained a total of 20 seconds when the paper was saying +14s/d.
It might, however, depend strongly on your wearing patterns.










Anyway, the lint magnet silicone strap apart, that is a LOT of watch for very little money...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice strap. borealis or isofrane?

20 over 3 days is not bad at all.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

on the wrist wearing rubber this time...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

captaincaveman79 said:


> nice strap. borealis or isofrane?
> 
> 20 over 3 days is not bad at all.


Borealis. My one and only Isofrane is on the Halios Laguna. No need to swap as I feel the Boreafrane is really on par if not a tad better than the Isofrane. Anyway, I have a red ObrisMorgan rubber that I'll probably try this watch on, too. Despite the fact that it's not as supple, the colour is great.

20 over 3 days is acceptable, indeed. I'll try to play with positional variance as I don't wear my watches at night, but that's good enough as it is that I don't have a urge to open the watch and regulate it (plus the Seikos Miyotas are a bit of a tedium to regulate with the racket being very sensitive, particularly if, like me, you don't have a timegrapher)


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool. Mine is on the borea-frane too. Great strap. Coincidentally I also had the obris-frane but it didn't agree with my 6.5" wrist.



Pakz said:


> Borealis. My one and only Isofrane is on the Halios Laguna. No need to swap as I feel the Boreafrane is really on par if not a tad better than the Isofrane. Anyway, I have a red ObrisMorgan rubber that I'll probably try this watch on, too. Despite the fact that it's not as supple, the colour is great.
> 
> 20 over 3 days is acceptable, indeed. I'll try to play with positional variance as I don't wear my watches at night, but that's good enough as it is that I don't have a urge to open the watch and regulate it (plus the Seikos Miyotas are a bit of a tedium to regulate with the racket being very sensitive, particularly if, like me, you don't have a timegrapher)


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Still loving mine. 

Un-sharped the shroud and it is now perfect. 

None of these pictures does this watch any justice. In real life it is stunning.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

captaincaveman79 said:


> on the wrist wearing rubber this time...


This watch is great. Seiko needs to up their game. I never like the fact Seiko selling USD700 watch while can't give a sapphire crystal. Mine is 4s fast per day.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> This watch is great. Seiko needs to up their game. I never like the fact Seiko selling USD700 watch while can't give a sapphire crystal. Mine is 4s fast per day.


700? Sbbn031 is easily 1000 and up depending on the seller. And I used to think the classic 015 was too expensive when it was going for 750 usd shipped from rakuten!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed, the Seiko's tunas have been rather pricy, going pricier, these last years.
And this Merkur is perfect way to get the shape and look you want from a tuna, with a nice entry level but super reliable automatic Seiko instruments movement, with the added advantage of a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel insert...
In terms of fit and finish of the metal parts, it's easily on par with my entry level+ Seiko...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pic pakz. Don't forget to move your date one forward!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah yes, very true... Thanks for the reminder!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

So after reading through this thread I ordered one of these Merkur Tunas from the ebay seller. I received a working tracking number the day after I ordered. It took 8 days to arrive here in the USA. This is NOT a cheap quality watch. Overall finishing and build is very nice. This watch is in the company of other microbrands in the $300-$500 range. I was very surprised at the finishing on the one I received. No sharp edges, nice brushed and polished finishes. The ceramic bezel insert and slightly domed sapphire crystal are beautiful.

Here are several pics to help you guys visualize the watch. Sorry for the quick low quality photos....

The watch came in a foam lined hard shell plastic case with warranty card, seller's business card, hang tag and timing readout sheet.




Attention to the details, components, build and finishing is amazing at this price point.







The black dive strap that is supplied on the watch is silicon and is a dust magnet. Also, I felt the spring pins were a little undersized in diameter (shown in photo below) so I changed them out to some thicker spring pins. BTW, Seiko fat spring pins fit perfectly in the lug holes. So far I'm liking the look of Shark mesh, StrapCode Endmill bracelet and an Isofrane.




I also own a Seiko 015 Tuna, it has been one of my favorites in my collection for years. The Merkur is scary close in build quality and finishing. A couple of elements I actually like better about the Merkur are the sweeping second hand of the NH35 automatic movement and the beautiful optically clear slightly domed sapphire crystal with interior blue tinted AR coating.

Here are several comparison pics....





Seiko on the left.....Merkur on the right (photos below).


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Lume pic. The blue lume is bright and lasts through the night.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

great pics and review demo111! can you post a lume pic with both watches? would be interesting to see how the merkurs bwg9 stacks up against the real mccoy.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

on maratac elite


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

another pic


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

this time on mesh...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ Looks great on mesh. |> |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wrist shot on a 22mm Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber Nato strap.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes it's a really impressive and great looking watch....









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Pakz said:


> Yes it's a really impressive and great looking watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful and the watch ain't bad either


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

damn nice and a great price! How the heck do I get this without my wife knowing??? hehe


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like the Merkur 6105 homages are now available for pre-order on eBay. November shipping is noted.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like the Merkur 6105 homages are now available for pre-order on eBay. November shipping is noted.
> 
> View attachment 12558631


Can you give a Link please can't see it on the uk site


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Can you give a Link please can't see it on the uk site


6105-8110 MERKUR Japan NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch Master Man Turtle | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You can now create your own "sharkey" or "merkur" watch on the 6105 platform

$90

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263245692553

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really sure that the same. Given the very marked differences between the Merkur and the Sharkey tuna. All that glitters us not gold, and all that comes from China is not the same...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pakz said:


> Not really sure that the same. Given the very marked differences between the Merkur and the Sharkey tuna. All that glitters us not gold, and all that comes from China is not the same...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Create a Pakzy or Pakzur and you could take one for the team and find out. Limited edition 1 of 1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Create a Pakzy or Pakzur and you could take one for the team and find out. Limited edition 1 of 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Don't neglect the Tuna, man.

Custom 316L Stainless steel Vintage Japan Tuna 200M Diver NH35A Automatic watch | eBay


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

With Seiko SKZ211 and 209 hands:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

As much as i hate to say it, I'm going end up buying one of those Merkur 6105 homages with the Tuna hands. I just wish i knew if it was close to being ready or if i was in for the delays the other projects have had.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> As much as i hate to say it, I'm going end up buying one of those Merkur 6105 homages with the Tuna hands. I just wish i knew if it was close to being ready or if i was in for the delays the other projects have had.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Having now waited since April for the 300 homage, I would say risk the extra $20 and wait. It is almost mid-October and there are not even real photos of any parts yet. Certainly an easier watch to execute than the other one, but I'd be surprised if it shipped next month.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Having now waited since April for the 300 homage, I would say risk the extra $20 and wait. It is almost mid-October and there are not even real photos of any parts yet. Certainly an easier watch to execute than the other one, but I'd be surprised if it shipped next month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


On the other hand, the 6105 homage has already been out for awhile and the Merkur version is just basically a redial and add the ceramic bezel. Shouldn't take nearly as long as the Tuna or MM300.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> On the other hand, the 6105 homage has already been out for awhile and the Merkur version is just basically a redial and add the ceramic bezel. Shouldn't take nearly as long as the Tuna or MM300.


The Sharkey version? Is it the same case/factory? I understood there were differences in build quality between the Sharkey and Merkur Tunas.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> The Sharkey version? Is it the same case/factory? I understood there were differences in build quality between the Sharkey and Merkur Tunas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, id like to know this as well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> The Sharkey version? Is it the same case/factory? I understood there were differences in build quality between the Sharkey and Merkur Tunas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Same factory for sure. Sharkey, Ouroboros and Merkur are all made in the same factory. There were even different qualities of the Sharkey watches depending on who you bought them from. The Sharkey 6105s from the eBay seller doing the Merkur watches now was of better quality than most others and he created the Merkur brand to differentiate himself from the rest.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

As I understood it, the Merkur/Uroborus models do not share cases/parts with the Sharkey ones. I am really not sure.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Same factory for sure. Sharkey, Ouroboros and Merkur are all made in the same factory. There were even different qualities of the Sharkey watches depending on who you bought them from. The Sharkey 6105s from the eBay seller doing the Merkur watches now was of better quality than most others and he created the Merkur brand to differentiate himself from the rest.


Ok, good to know. The 6105 homages will be tough to beat at $159 if the quality matches the Merkur Tunas (and presumably the 300 homage as well).

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> As I understood it, the Merkur/Uroborus models do not share cases/parts with the Sharkey ones. I am really not sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I can confirm. I've owned both. The cases including the shrouds were notably different between the Merkur and Sharkey tuna models I've owned. The most telling differences were the smoother edges on the shroud and 4 oclock position of the crown. Sharkey had very sharp edges and 4:15 crown.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't seem to find the Uroborus version on spreenow. Anyone got a link available?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I will get a 6105 for sure love that case design, had the sharky loved that but hated the shark logo 
going to hold on and see if they will be a uroborus version as not over keen on the merkur name 
my tuna has arrived at spee so now on it's way to me


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

ordered one and was emailed that the watch was now sent to me in Japan.
As any owner ever mentioned the watch on a Seiko forum??? wonder if the Merkur is frowned on....hehehe.
I have 2 Parnis watches recently and find them accurate and fun to wear, each cost under 90 bucks delivered.


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Legibility not great?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Slant said:


> I can't seem to find the Uroborus version on spreenow. Anyone got a link available?


I just wanted to second this. I can't figure out where you guys are buying this version from.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Toonces said:


> I just wanted to second this. I can't figure out where you guys are buying this version from.


Just had a look and it's not advalible from the seller any more the site has the puck a mm300 version but no tuna


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Create a Pakzy or Pakzur and you could take one for the team and find out. Limited edition 1 of 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well it appears that David Paul went for it!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidpaul/automatic-tool-watch/description

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well it appears that David Paul went for it!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidpaul/automatic-tool-watch/description
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Bombfrog has a version too, at a hefty markup of course.

Steel Magna | Genuide leather strap | BOMBFROG


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Have Merkur watches been reviewed anywhere outside of WUS? I keep trying to find a review on some of the typical watch review websites, but I've had no luck.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't think much attention is given to this watch outside of WUS, which is really the best site for such (Chinese made) watches. One guy had a post in SCWF but no one responded. Too many collectors of Seiko are a bit snobbish and refuse to accept homages etc. 

The reviews here are all positive as to quality, even by Seiko Tuna owners. I myself sold off my Tuna cuz I didn't like the reflections! The Merkur incoming will be interesting, especially at its pricepoint. Kudos to those who submitted photos of theirs.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Reviews can be deceiving. The orient bambino gets rave reviews and i found it to be dissapointing. The good news with Merkur is that you dont have to drop big money to try it out yourself and find out. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

You guys certainly seem to be overwhelmingly positive on this watch. It looks great...I appreciate you all sharing your thoughts.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Toonces said:


> You guys certainly seem to be overwhelmingly positive on this watch. It looks great...I appreciate you all sharing your thoughts.


Toonces, have you seen my thoughts & comparison on the Merkur Tuna? Check out post #68 in this thread.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What a useful thread this was. I read every post.
Now, I will have to buy me a Merkur. DANG IT!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> What a useful thread this was. I read every post.
> Now, I will have to buy me a Merkur. DANG IT!!!


Yeah, this is so much of an enable forum, each thread a gateway to yet again another watch...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Reviews can be deceiving. The orient bambino gets rave reviews and i found it to be dissapointing. The good news with Merkur is that you dont have to drop big money to try it out yourself and find out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh Really? May for a die hard seiko fan, its difficult to accept such truth. I have no regret dumping my Seiko SBBN017 and get this Mekur. Save me $400 plus and got an automatic watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> Oh Really? May for a die hard seiko fan, its difficult to accept such truth. I have no regret dumping my Seiko SBBN017 and get this Mekur. Save me $400 plus and got an automatic watch.


You act as if i was somehow arguing with you on a particular point.

I only pointed out that reviews can be wrong and that the merkur had an accessible price point. I could care less that you like the merkur better than the seiko tuna. Good for you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

It has been a while since the Merkur landed in Germany.

It was allmost all the time on my wrist and there is nothing to complain. I did unscharp the shroud edges, which was really nessessary. But besides that all is good.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

nice watch nice price


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

dutchguy2 said:


> It has been a while since the Merkur landed in Germany.
> 
> It was allmost all the time on my wrist and there is nothing to complain. I did unscharp the shroud edges, which was really nessessary. But besides that all is good.


mine should arrive next week to Japan....how did you smooth out the edges, please? File, sandpaper?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

HaymondWong said:


> mine should arrive next week to Japan....how did you smooth out the edges, please? File, sandpaper?


I used a simple fingernail file (flexible) on my Sharky Tuna where the edges were a bit too sharp.

Easy and quite forgiving, it removes material very slowly so not dangerous of removing too much like when using a power tool (like a Dremel).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't even need to file anything. Mine is a bit pointy at the end of the shroud cutout, but even that is not "sharp" in anyway requiring an intervention.
Might have been lucky. Or maybe I have thicker finger's skin than average? b-)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks, Seb, from a fellow Canuck formerly living in Vancouver...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Well, I am impressed! Ordered the watch on the 11th and it arrived today the 20th. Came in the black plastic container with business card and serial #. No accuracy record included.
Thoughts? No need to touch up any bezel edge. The crystal is flatter than the Seiko TUNA and causes little reflections - the reason I sold off the Seiko- rubber strap is soft but will install a leather one incoming. Crown screws in about 2.5 times. Bezel turns fine. Though 47mm wide the watch sits comfortably on my 6.5 inch wrist. This watch can easily replace the Seiko IMO.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks great!
Anyone tried a seiko dial swap?
The date alignment is correct? Same position of the crown? 

Thanks


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

giorgos mg said:


> Looks great!
> Anyone tried a seiko dial swap?
> The date alignment is correct? Same position of the crown?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the date is aligned properly as is the crown at the 20mark.


----------



## tangentE34 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you for your review. You got me on eBay wanting one now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn this thing is nice quick dirty picture will take some more tomorrow


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

tangentE34 said:


> Thank you for your review. You got me on eBay wanting one now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if you ever wanted a shrouded diver but refused to pay the used price of a Seiko Tuna, this is the one to get! Just wore mine to bed to test the lume and indeed it is functional in the dark. At $169usd free shipping, the Merkur is unbeatable IMO.


----------



## tangentE34 (Oct 3, 2016)

I had seen another seiko homage company selling what seems to be homage Monsters and SKXs with a quartz movement. Are Merkur seiko or miyota mvmts? Or quartz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Merkur Tuna has the Seiko NH35 auto handwinding mvt. The original Seiko Tuna takes a battery.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HaymondWong said:


> The original Seiko Tuna takes a battery.


That's a bit of an understatement. This was originally posted by Poseidon-Jim. Thought i would repost not to take away from the merkur but to show how good the original is even if it uses a battery.

So lets dive alittle deeper into just what this 7C46 quartz movement is, and what features it possesses ...

First of all,

The term "Prospex" translated into English terms means (Professional Specifications), and the 7C46 quartz machine is only found and used in the SEIKO Professional Series Quartz Dive watches, namely the Tuna series and the prior Professional Ashtray models.

They the 7C46 movement & the Tuna series cases, were built with a specific purpose and intent in there specifications and ultimate design; and that was to be the best professional tool divers watch made! (So nothing was spared or held back in there design or quality of manufacture)

As we know, "Seiko" actually is the original father of this realized quartz watch technology that actually came out of the real world commercial diving industry as a answer to having a divers watch that could handle the rigors of deep depth.

Thus, they were designed with no cuts in quality or cost saving materials at all; but rather have advanced scientifically developed components and material in there make up.

The 7C46 is a (Hi-Tech) multi jeweled movement with extreamly "Hi-Torque tollerances and High efficiency" built in over prior 7 series quartz movements, which enable the 7-jeweled geartrain and pinions to motion & turn the hands in perfect sync to the energy-pulse, with much less kinetic effort via the electronic step motors that power them.

Thus making for a highly accurate and efficient full size quartz machine to perform strongly with much less resistence.

They also incorporate (dual-rate trimmers) which allow the watch to be perfectly synchronized for extream accuracy, which aid in the longevity and add to there lifespan, while running well with in the stated accuracy specs.

They also enjoy the added benifits of, Low-Drain electronics while providing High-Torque Power to the gear driven train and Oversized Hands for optimal efficiency & extended battery life. As an added plus, this caliber also incorporates the E.O.L. (End Of Life) Low battery warning feature, of the seconds hand ticking at 2 second intervals when the battery voltage is low, thus alerting the owner its time to replace the battery cell.

They also provide the Premium Benefits of being designed in a full expanded size, and are incorprated into the advanced Titanium alloy cases that house them, which are also very highly advanced designs on there own rite built with advanced shock protection built-in specifically for this movement.

The cases also provide "Enhanced antimagnetic Gauss's law & thermal compensational technology, as well as full Helium/Nitrogen gas Prevention & Dispersional technology.

They simply are just the perfect combination of the utmost in quality craftsmanship, to enable them to easily handle the various extream conditions of Commercial diving found around the globe, in any oceanic environment.

They also can be completely diassembled for cleaning & service many years down the road; that together with the other quality design features therefore make this movement, the absolute highest quality advanced Professional quartz divers watch movement in the world AFAIC.

These highly evolved movements, as well as the Tuna series Professional Dive watch cases & components, probably hold more advanced (patent designs) than any other watch in the world!

Well I gave my thoughts and some facts about these movements, and I hope it helps you to understand just how much quality & technology goes into the 7C46 movement...

Cheers, ;-)

Jimmy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have absolutely nothing against battery operated watches, in fact my Omega Bond is the quartz version. What bothered me about the TUNA was the convex crystal causing reflections. Battery driven had nothing to do with my selling it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm impressed finish is spot on tbh ,no sharp edges, bezel action is great lovely deep signed crown
its crazy amount of watch for the money and a lot more , Judging by this I think the mm300 will be as worriedly good , it's good it's really good I'm slightly blown away by how good , how much money would a micro brand charge for this?

Timing is pretty good abit out of beat tried to get the back off to regulate it but it's crazy tight so think I will leave it as it is


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Totally agree with Monkeynuts. Price and free shipment along with a high quality watch made in China is sure to catch on in the watch collector world. Merkur has a MM homage for around $300 with a Miyota 9015. I already have a Seiko MM so no need for the homage.
Prejudice and bias against Chinese watches will still exist due to their (copy) homage approach, but I will buy a Merkur over the Seiko if the quality continues.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HaymondWong said:


> Totally agree with Monkeynuts. Price and free shipment along with a high quality watch made in China is sure to catch on in the watch collector world. Merkur has a MM homage for around $300 with a Miyota 9015. I already have a Seiko MM so no need for the homage.
> Prejudice and bias against Chinese watches will still exist due to their (copy) homage approach, but I will buy a Merkur over the Seiko if the quality continues.


The prejudice against the homage/copy approach has nothing to do with certain brands being of Chinese origin.

Steinhart gets the same grief and they are supposedly a German brand. They've been around long enough and have made enough of their own unique designs that I think they have a lot more acceptance as well.

I will say though a company like tactico doesn't seem to get that much hassle over making homages I think because they tend to pick more obscure models that aren't as well known to homage

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nix (Nov 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Reviews can be deceiving. The orient bambino gets rave reviews and i found it to be dissapointing. The good news with Merkur is that you dont have to drop big money to try it out yourself and find out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agreed, you can easily lay your hands on one for not so much and that's the best part.


----------



## dutchguy2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice on mesh.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

leather straps go well...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

HaymondWong said:


> Totally agree with Monkeynuts. Price and free shipment along with a high quality watch made in China is sure to catch on in the watch collector world. Merkur has a MM homage for around $300 with a Miyota 9015. I already have a Seiko MM so no need for the homage.
> Prejudice and bias against Chinese watches will still exist due to their (copy) homage approach, but I will buy a Merkur over the Seiko if the quality continues.


I am waiting for the Mekur 6105, I got the sharkey 6105. The sharkey quality is already quite good. Good quality casing but a few things which I dont like which resulted me selling it.

-Not so good bezel insert and pearl pip
-Flat sapphire crystal
-Hate the shark logo

I am waiting patiently for Mekur 6105 sample model to come out before click the buy option. From the info, the Mekur will eradicate all the problem with Sharkey 6105. Dome Sapphire, Ceramic and better bezel insert with better pearl pip. The logo of Mekur is more professional appearance compare to the cartoon Shark Logo.

I am very happy with my Mekur SBBN015, can't wait to get Mekur 6105.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Its a gift that keep on giving found the warranty card wasn't expecting one for the money but it's for two years 
plus 3 extra shroud screws and the special screwdriver, 4 fat seiko style spring bars and spring bar tool and drilled lug tool wow

one other thing I wasn't too sure if it was too big for me plus feeling 7 watches is too many and can I justify buying another even though I'm money up this year on watch buys v sells 
so in a rash move listed on eBay for .99p auction no mention of seiko in the listing , 24hrs in 47 watchers and 10 bids at £92 anyhow decided to give it another chance and I've took it off and I'm keeping it, it's such a cool watch but I wonder how much it would of went for


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

92pounds is about $121usd .....new the watch itself goes for $169 under the Merkur label. Was yours used? did it come with that grey Zulu? The extra goodies and the watch was a steal!!! Congrats!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> I am waiting for the Mekur 6105, I got the sharkey 6105. The sharkey quality is already quite good. Good quality casing but a few things which I dont like which resulted me selling it.
> 
> -Not so good bezel insert and pearl pip
> -Flat sapphire crystal
> ...


Here it is ....https://www.ebay.com/itm/6105-8110-Ceramic-Bezel-MERKUR-NH35-Tuna-Diver-Automatic-wristwatch-Man-Turtle-/182737658654?var=&hash=item2a8c03631e:m:mU9qD_MQ2DcE5UTvA1c1Oqw

My mistake, you are right. The model will come out in November. But, if you order now, you save $20. In November the price will be $179 (which is still a deal!)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks awesome!

Would make a great beater watch to replace my orange monster with. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I was selling it as used even though it was only three days old ,no the nato never came with it was kicking around not getting used so put it on it , 

anyhow I took it off after 24hrs into a 7day listing but I was thinking wow 1 day in and I've got 47 watches and the bids have near reached pretty much what I paid for it the £92 wasn't including postage which was £9 just makes you wonder how much it would of went for if I left it on for the duration 

doesnt look like the uroborus version is available anywhere anymore not even the noob site wonder why this is?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Same factory for sure. Sharkey, Ouroboros and Merkur are all made in the same factory. There were even different qualities of the Sharkey watches depending on who you bought them from. The Sharkey 6105s from the eBay seller doing the Merkur watches now was of better quality than most others and he created the Merkur brand to differentiate himself from the rest.


nope, 10000% different.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ttsugar said:


> nope, 10000% different.


Can you say a little more?

PS: I recognize your handle from ebay -- I almost bought one from you a while back, but was too late in deciding, so I missed it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine finally landed. Ridiculous quality at this price point.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Becoming one of the rotation watches now....just ordered fat springbars...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new strap installed
near wall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks to all who have posted very good pictures and impressions of this watch and especially to DEMO111 for replying to a PM. This gave me me the push over the edge to order one of these. Order was placed and now the wait begins. 

I figured for about the same cost as a Deep Blue Master1000 on sale, I can get the Merkur. This way I can determine if I wish to go the extra coin to buy the real deal Seiko SNNB033 later. Truth be told I would have preferred a quartz movement (a workhorse Ronda with an EOL indicator would have been nice). But the NH35 will due as I have a few watches with that movement. 

If this watch turns out to be built as well as my Deep Blue Master1000 (say what you want, but that watch is built very well), I'll be a Happy Camper.


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Thanks to all who have posted very good pictures and impressions of this watch and especially to DEMO111 for replying to a PM. This gave me me the push over the edge to order one of these. Order was placed and now the wait begins.
> 
> I figured for about the same cost as a Deep Blue Master1000 on sale, I can get the Merkur. This way I can determine if I wish to go the extra coin to buy the real deal Seiko SNNB033 later. Truth be told I would have preferred a quartz movement (a workhorse Ronda with an EOL indicator would have been nice). But the NH35 will due as I have a few watches with that movement.
> 
> If this watch turns out to be built as well as my Deep Blue Master1000 (say what you want, but that watch is built very well), I'll be a Happy Camper.


Judging from the pictures watch looks solid and should meet up to expectations, can't wait to see photos soon.
Cheers!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

The Chinese watch wizards have gone and done it this time ! From the photos if the Oceanmaster had a Seiko dial dropped in no-one would question the quality..Remarkable & congratulations to the new owners !!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I recently bought 2 Parnis and was happy with shelling out $87 each. but this Merkur is a level higher in overall quality. I like it better than my previous Tuna (sold it). The ceramic bezel insert and flat crystal is great!


----------



## Atlantean (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I was originally debating getting either this or the Sharkey but after having read a few reviews, it seems that this is the one to go for. I just wanted to check whether anyone has had any issues receiving their order very late and how long the average wait time is when ordering from the ebay seller bjbjcs?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Atlantean said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was originally debating getting either this or the Sharkey but after having read a few reviews, it seems that this is the one to go for. I just wanted to check whether anyone has had any issues receiving their order very late and how long the average wait time is when ordering from the ebay seller bjbjcs?


I had read about some delayed orders, but mine took only 9 days from Beijing to Japan.... I as quite pleased with the Merkur and even thought to buy another!


----------



## Atlantean (Jul 4, 2017)

HaymondWong said:


> I had read about some delayed orders, but mine took only 9 days from Beijing to Japan.... I as quite pleased with the Merkur and even thought to buy another!


Good to know! That looks awesome on a brown strap btw! I've decided to pull the trigger and just made an order. Will most likely make a quick update once it's in. Cheers |>


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Atlantean said:


> Good to know! That looks awesome on a brown strap btw! I've decided to pull the trigger and just made an order. Will most likely make a quick update once it's in. Cheers |>


You should be pleased once you get it. I have found that the lume is as good as any, aside from trit tubes. So, I often wear the Merkur to bed and can see the time just fine!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new strap


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> I got the sharkey 6105.
> 
> -Not so good bezel insert and pearl pip
> -Flat sapphire crystal
> -Hate the shark logo


I have the sharkey too and love it, but the lume pip came off. However the crystal is domed.
I like this Merkur but can't really justify a second tuna...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I see there is a seller on ebay selling this with a sterile dial.

Does anyone know if they're Merkur or Sharkey minus the branding?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-316...814761?hash=item3d4d6a4369:g:KJUAAOSwIc5Z5O1T


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Based on lume colour and font of the bezel insert, that's not the Merkur. Can't say for the Sharkey, but I'd guess it's not that either.
Once the case general cad file has been made, I guess it leaks fast, then plenty of shops/factories push out their take on the thing... I guess...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like same seller has a sterile 6105 homage as well. Hard to keep up with...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

having bought and inspected the Merkur version, I would be cautious of the others. Merkur is quite amazing for the price. That sterile model from Hong Kong charges $20 shipping too....while Merkur is free.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my Merkur Tuna to ship. 

But then again they built themselves in a huge delivery time frame window. As long as it gets here by then I'll be good. 

In regards to my 6105 Sharkey homage, Sophy from Legend sent me an email to let me know they were short handed and the watch would ship out later this week.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HaymondWong said:


> having bought and inspected the Merkur version, I would be cautious of the others. Merkur is quite amazing for the price. That sterile model from Hong Kong *charges $20 shipping too....while Merkur is free*.


There is no such thing as "FREE shipping"... you know that. 
It's what you END UP paying.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, I broke down and got one, bought off Ebay yesterday and it has been shipped, I had the Sharkey previously and will be interested in how this one compares.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mike Omer said:


> Well, I broke down and got one, bought off Ebay yesterday and it has been shipped, I had the Sharkey previously and will be interested in how this one compares.



are you by chance that bus driver from Winnipeg?? hahah! who used to show his watch from the bus seat?


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike Omer said:


> Well, I broke down and got one, bought off Ebay yesterday and it has been shipped, I had the Sharkey previously and will be interested in how this one compares.


Mike , I bought one a few weeks ago and like others have said you won't believe the quality for the price. I am honesty am so satisfied I won't be considering the Seiko version anymore


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, Newbie here..... I ordered the Merkur on Sunday to complement my two other tuna's, does anybody know the current shipping time 
on these? I live in England. Thanks. mick.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

No, but I do remember him, busdrivermike I believe.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

For those interested, my suggestion is to get one while there are stock. Unlike Sharkey, they have limited quantity made each batch and the wait will be much longer if this batch sold out.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a total no-brainer at that price. Great watch at a ridiculous price. Now, about that MM300 homage...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ordered the MERKUR - Haymond Wong's repeated assaults with pics did me in, good -- and accidentally ended up winning the bid on the sterile dial version. SIGH.

Will see soon enuf what is UP.

PS: Soiled my undies several times already with impatience. Super SIGH!!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Ordered the MERKUR - Haymond Wong's repeated assaults with pics did me in, good -- and accidentally ended up winning the bid on the sterile dial version. SIGH.
> 
> Will see soon enuf what is UP.
> 
> PS: Soiled my undies several times already with impatience. Super SIGH!!


so you will have 2 to play with! TTsugar mentioned to get one before the batch is all sold. I agree. This Chinese attempt of a homage (or whatever you call it) has to be the best so far. I bought a 87 buck Debert which is pretty decent but the Merkur stays in the collection! Again, price point means alot to us guys and $169 is hard to beat. 
Didn't get a timing readout like some guys but no matter....
closeup dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
container by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HaymondWong said:


> so you will have 2 to play with! TTsugar mentioned to get one *before the batch is all sold.* I agree.


Wait, does TTsugar know something I (we) don't?
If these homages are selling well, why would they not continue to make them indefinitely?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I keep seriously considering getting a Merkur but the one thing holding me back is when you zoom in on the hands on the eBay listing the minutes hand just seems really rough and unfinished. Can anyone confirm if it looks better in person?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cornish Mick said:


> Hi, Newbie here..... I ordered the Merkur on Sunday to complement my two other tuna's, does anybody know the current shipping time
> on these? I live in England. Thanks. mick.


Just an fyi on the shipping times,

I ordered mine on 10-31 and it finally showed some activity scans this afternoon. Don't be in a rush and just enjoy the watch when it arrives.

I still have yet to receive a tracking number from Sophy on my Sharkey 6105 homage. Although she did say they were short handed and it should ship soon. Maybe they have to assemble it and they are just to busy with their MM300 homage situation.

Either way, I will be happy when they send me a tracking number and it shows activity.

Good thing I'm older and remember the days of having to wait 6-8 weeks before my X-ray glasses arrived that I ordered from the back of Comic Books when I was a kid. Not sure how the younger guys, who think Microwave Macaroni takes too long to cook, deal with delays like this?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I keep seriously considering getting a Merkur but the one thing holding me back is when you zoom in on the hands on the eBay listing the minutes hand just seems really rough and unfinished. Can anyone confirm if it looks better in person?
> 
> View attachment 12643459


How good is your vision? If you have to zoom in then how noticeable would it really be.

Also take into account your zooming in on an already degraded picture that you are looking at on your (iPad, iPhone, desktop, laptop). If it was really noticeable, someone here would have already found fault with it and posted about how bad the minute hand's finishing looks.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocat said:


> How good is your vision? If you have to zoom in then how noticeable would it really be.
> 
> Also take into account your zooming in on an already degraded picture that you are looking at on you (iPad, iPhone, desktop, laptop). If it was really noticeable, someone here would have already found fault with it and posted about how bad the minute hand's finishing looks.


I accept it may just be an issue of the photo itself but I'm extremely anal and I would be looking at it constantly, even if I had to angle it just right and squint, if it's really like that. I couldn't stop noticing it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The brushing on the hand is a little coarse, but my assumption is that it was an intentional strategy. The brushing on the rest of the watch is quite good, so it may have been their intent for the hand to give it some distinction. I kinda like it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> The brushing on the hand is a little coarse, but my assumption is that it was an intentional strategy. The brushing on the rest of the watch is quite good, so it may have been their intent for the hand to give it some distinction. I kinda like it.
> 
> View attachment 12643483


That does look better. My thinking is that the quality in the eBay photo has more to do with the quality of the image itself since the brushing looks even in your picture.


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok looking at a couple of weeks then. Thanks for replying Rocat. Much obliged. cheers mick.


Rocat said:


> Just an fyi on the shipping times,
> 
> I ordered mine on 10-31 and it finally showed some activity scans this afternoon. Don't be in a rush and just enjoy the watch when it arrives.
> 
> ...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking at the hands with my loupe, there are striations in one direction and do not give the impression the surface is shoddy or rough, as in cheap.
TTsugar is in Taiwan and has been in the watch community for many years, mostly selling. He sells Sharkeys now. I suspect he has more information on the actual maker/manufacture, so when he says buy the Merkur now before the batch sells out, I would tend to believe him.
Chronopolis, I think one has to understand how the Chinese watch making process works. Sounds like, in the Seiko homage case, someone has the idea to copy one, then order it from a factory. These entrepeneurs are quite fast at smelling out a fast selling watch and make them hahah! If you check on the seller of the Merkur and view his stock, there are lots of different watches. https://www.ebay.com/sch/bjbjcs/m.html?item=182737658654&rmvSB=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

If his stock of Merkur sells out, he could repeat the order. But as TTsugar mentioned, one would have to wait more for them.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> That does look better. My thinking is that the quality in the eBay photo has more to do with the quality of the image itself since the brushing looks even in your picture.


I can snap some macros focusing specifically on the hand.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait, does TTsugar know something I (we) don't?
> If these homages are selling well, why would they not continue to make them indefinitely?


just different business approaches and how deep the maker's pocket is. 

Sharkey make 500 pieces per order and place new order before stock runs out, continuous supply of watches achieved. Haimdallr sold many many 6105, Tuna homages so money is no issue now.

Merkur collects deposits and probably made 100 per order (plus 100-200 with different dial to meet factory's minimum requirement), place new order after stock ran out. Control cash flow but might loose customer who does not wish to wait.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> I accept it may just be an issue of the photo itself but I'm* extremely anal* and I would be looking at it constantly, even if I had to angle it just right and squint, if it's really like that. I couldn't stop noticing it.


You have my sympathies. I used to be like that. I hope you can find a way to overcome it.

Your life itself would come to a grinding halt with sheer disgust - you could not even eat - if we got to see every ordinary thing at 50X magnification to see all the "imperfections".


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> That does look better. My thinking is that the quality in the eBay photo has more to do with the quality of the image itself since the brushing looks even in your picture.


There are distinct striations and I suspect it was designed this way.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

just a side note to this watch and its quality. Came across on YouTube this morning the announcement of the huge Chinese company Xiomi starting to sell their products in Spain. Take a look a this electric scooter review and comments on its quality. Xiomi also opened up its first store in Spain selling its smartphones.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpYrIp5rCX


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone with Merkur or Oruborus tuna, pls check if your shroud screws are tighten? After I tighten all 3 shroud screws on my Oruborus tuna, bezel will get stuck. I got 2 of these and both have the same problem


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Loctite 222 is your friend. Alternatively, a very thin spacer between case and shroud. (same happened with Borealis Sea Dragon)


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

ttsugar said:


> Anyone with Merkur or Oruborus tuna, pls check if your shroud screws are tighten? After I tighten all 3 shroud screws on my Oruborus tuna, bezel will get stuck. I got 2 of these and both have the same problem


Same here on the Merkur.
I tried to tighten the shroud as much as possible away from the body and it was better. 
If you push the shroud against the lugs the problem is worse.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up...checked my Merkur and all was fine.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

HaymondWong said:


> Thanks for the heads up...checked my Merkur and all was fine.


Same here. Screws nice and tight and bezel turning just dandy. Like in the case of the SeaDragon... I'm probably blessed by the shroud gods!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone know what postal service Merkur is using? Mine has been "on it's way to DHL" for 12 days now. DHL doesn't recognize the tracking number I was given. I don't mind the waiting, I just hate not knowing where it is or when it might arrive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Kulprit said:


> Anyone know what postal service Merkur is using? Mine has been "on it's way to DHL" for 12 days now. DHL doesn't recognize the tracking number I was given. I don't mind the waiting, I just hate not knowing where it is or when it might arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If memory serves that was shipped via China mail. However, they typically give a fake/empty shipping number to stop eBay's clock in the "preorder time" and then a new one when they have the watches and really do ship.

The thing to understand is that they almost never have inventory, the way they work is collect orders, produce with the money raised, then ship. Hence the super long delay for target delivery date...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pakz said:


> If memory serves that was shipped via China mail. However, they typically give a fake/empty shipping number to stop eBay's clock in the "preorder time" and then a new one when they have the watches and really do ship.
> 
> The thing to understand is that they almost never have inventory, the way they work is collect orders, produce with the money raised, then ship. Hence the super long delay for target delivery date...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


They had my Merkur Tuna in stock and shipped it right away. Then it took forever to arrive.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure, mine was shipped next day after ordering, it does say that DHL has picked it up, tracking doesn't work though.


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

There also seems to be no consistency with the Tracking info. My order says shipped ten days ago. When I click on the 'track package' link on the e-bay order page a small screen opens that says my order is at Shanghai with a 'processing completed at origin' comment. this has been there for a week. I have a tracking number that is prefixed by 'CNBWG' followed by a 14 digit number. What is this..... Chinapost? When I click on this tracking number I get a DHL shipping page that says the number isn't recognised! As Kulprit says above I don't mind waiting but I hate being given duff information and not knowing where it is. The free shipping thing is crap, after all you can send a watch anywhere in the world in five days for about £20. For most buyers this would be far preferable and wouldn't be a deal breaker as the watch is so well priced.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Back when I ordered mine in September they must have been in stock. It took 8 days to arrive here in USA. Mine was shipped China Post which is handed off to USPS once it arrives in customs here in the States. I was given a legit tracking number the day after I placed the order. The thing is, with China post the number doesn't work until it comes into the USPS system, then it is trackable.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Back when I ordered mine in September they must have been in stock. It took 8 days to arrive here in USA. Mine was shipped China Post which is handed off to USPS once it arrives in customs here in the States. I was given a legit tracking number the day after I placed the order. The thing is, with China post the number doesn't work until it comes into the USPS system, then it is trackable.


In Canada it is the opposite, Dave. Tracking in China shows, but nothing when it gets here and goes to Customs/Canada Post. One day it will just show up. A lot of stuff from China seems to languish up here - I suspect at Customs in Montreal. No excuse for it.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pakz said:


> If memory serves that was shipped via China mail. However, they typically give a fake/empty shipping number to stop eBay's clock in the "preorder time" and then a new one when they have the watches and really do ship.
> 
> The thing to understand is that they almost never have inventory, the way they work is collect orders, produce with the money raised, then ship. Hence the super long delay for target delivery date...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Thanks for the reply. Perhaps it still hasn't shipped, but when I bought it it was as a "preorder" (a day or two before that preorder batch was supposed to close) and it showed as such for about a week or two. So when I got a shipping notification two weeks later with a tracking number, I assumed that it had indeed shipped.

I also got a CNBWG-prefix number that China Post, DHL, and even track-trace don't recognize. Even though USPS doesn't really track anything until a package hits our shores, they'll still show whether an item has been posted overseas and is in the possession of the foreign carrier.

Again, I wouldn't mind if it's still in preorder, or if they printed a shipping label and it's been sitting on someone's desk awaiting something to ship, I'd just rather have more info than "en route to DHL" 14-days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm usually using 17track to track all my different orders from different shipping companies. I get tracking quite accurately on China Mail, in China, from China and once it arrives in France. I guess it'll work the same in most countries, as well.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cornish Mick said:


> There also seems to be no consistency with the Tracking info. My order says shipped ten days ago. When I click on the 'track package' link on the e-bay order page a small screen opens that says my order is at Shanghai with a 'processing completed at origin' comment. this has been there for a week. I have a tracking number that is prefixed by 'CNBWG' followed by a 14 digit number. What is this..... Chinapost? When I click on this tracking number I get a DHL shipping page that says the number isn't recognised! As Kulprit says above I don't mind waiting but I hate being given duff information and not knowing where it is. The free shipping thing is crap, after all you can send a watch anywhere in the world in five days for about £20. For most buyers this would be far preferable and wouldn't be a deal breaker as the watch is so well priced.


You and Mike need to google dhl ecommernce tracking. It is different than regular DHL. Mine also showed nothing for DAYS and then I googled DHL eCommerce tracking and it showed all the scans eBay did. It will also give you the USPS tracking number once it is handed off to them. It's been 15 days and counting for me.


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

ttsugar said:


> Anyone with Merkur or Oruborus tuna, pls check if your shroud screws are tighten? After I tighten all 3 shroud screws on my Oruborus tuna, bezel will get stuck. I got 2 of these and both have the same problem


I just replaced the original screws with new ones in M2,5/4 mm using the "Marcus Antonius technic".
The screws are a bit longer. I tighten these pretty strong and no problem on the bezel action.
Just an hair small difference in the mounting of the shroud causes this problem on the bezel. 
The shroud itself as 2 levels of thickness on the inside and if you place it right I think you can go strong on the screws.


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

Marcus Antonius technic :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sharkey-v2-0-sbbn015-homage-3724906-110.html


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Rocat said:


> You and Mike need to google dhl ecommernce tracking. It is different than regular DHL. Mine also showed nothing for DAYS and then I googled DHL eCommerce tracking and it showed all the scans eBay did. It will also give you the USPS tracking number once it is handed off to them. It's been 15 days and counting for me.


Thanks brother, that seemed to help, at least it shows me some info.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Mike Omer said:


> Thanks brother, that seemed to help, at least it shows me some info.


Same here. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. The information is the same as I'm getting from eBay ("en route to DHL" since 11/1) but at least now I've got actual tracking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just received 2 Tunas: MERKUR and "no-name" which I suspect is actually the same as SHARKEY but without the logo.

Why do I say that? Because it (no-name) has the same greenish lume - daytime and in the dark - as SHARKEY, while MERKUR is white during the day, and glows BLUE in the dark. See pic below.

View attachment 12659605


Maybe maybe not. But whatever.
The nameless Tuna had a dial that was misaligned -- that is to say, the feet were welded to incorrect positions. Off by 1mm.
So, I had to modify it. See pics below.



























MERKUR, by contrast, has demonstrated itself to be incomparably superior right out of the box.
Seriously, NO imperfection of any kind to complain about.
Some details:

1. The lume glows BLUE !! And strong.
2. The hands are brushed with clear striations - this causes the hands to "shine" pearlescently when the light hits it at certain angles. Very nice! But this is not somehow capturable by my (phone) camera.

This will live in my life as-made.
I cannot recommend MERKUR enough.


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

Super nice ! I really like your mod on the Couldbeasharkey.
Where does the dial come from ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

C.KuonSuo said:


> Super nice ! I really like your mod on the Couldbeasharkey.
> Where does the dial come from ?


And I like your brand name for the no-name Tuna! :-D

Where?: DAGAZ. It's called 'FULLER 6' -- named in honor of the founder of that company, Noah Fuller. RIP.


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

On the matter of the origine of supply, I think there is a big source coming from Guangzhou which produce numerous version of the Tuna Homgiat. At least the Sharkey version with the flat green lume.
There are different names . Question is : for really distinct factories ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

C.KuonSuo said:


> On the matter of the origine of supply, I think there is a big source coming from Guangzhou which produce numerous version of the Tuna Homgiat. At least the Sharkey version with the flat green lume.
> There are different names . Question is : for really distinct factories ?


SIGH. 
I really don't get how they do business in China.
The categories are all a jumble.

They have DIVER (so far so good), STAINLESS STEEL (ok, not that I was expecting any watches made of plastic or wood.. unless they mean they have other kinds of METAL?)...

SILICONE (What? Oh, just the STRAPS are silicone)... so does that mean the watches grouped under STAINLESS STEEL means they have steel BRACELETS as opposed to leather or rubber straps?

No, it just means stainless steel _CASE_.

Oh, in that case, do you have a category for CASES made with other KINDS of METAL? Such as BRASS or BRONZE?
Nope.

And then, those watches grouped under SILICONE -- are they not made also of steel? 
Yes, but so what. We're Chinese. Go away, you annoyingly logical person.

SIGH!!!!


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice! How long was shipping? Thanks


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just found this thread after having sat on the fence about getting a real Tuna - but now Merkur SBBN015 not available from bjbjcs any more...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

edek130 said:


> Just found this thread after having sat on the fence about getting a real Tuna - but now Merkur SBBN015 *not available from bjbjcs* any more...


Not so. 
"More than 10 available" it says, on ebay USA.
I was just there.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mike Omer said:


> Nice! How long was shipping? Thanks


Lets see if I can help you out. I ordered mine on 10-31. It just made it stateside two days ago into New York. I'm in the Southeast so now I have to wait for it to go through the customs warehouse then USPS to ship it to me.

So there you have it. Your time frame may vary.


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks! I was on ebay UK...


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Guys, I was wondering whether any of you have been wearing these Merkurs as a daily beater - and could share your experience.
I know that these came out only a couple of months ago but I'm interested in your feedback so far.


Can you confirm water resistance (swimming/diving)?
Has the movement been reasonably accurate?
I've been after a Tuna for some time now and looks are important for me but so is functionality - this just looks too good to be true at one fifth of the price of a second hand Seiko&#8230;

cheers


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

edek130 said:


> Hi Guys, I was wondering whether any of you have been wearing these Merkurs as a daily beater - and could share your experience.
> I know that these came out only a couple of months ago but I'm interested in your feedback so far.
> 
> 
> ...


It's been 2 months and I've been wearing lots of other watches in the interval as well but I've had it as the only watch during a 2 weeks holiday. It's been keeping good time (I'd say mine losses about 2 to 3s a day) and why not, the Seiko 4r36/nh35 is usually pretty decent at time keeping in addition to being a nigh indestructible workhorse.

Regarding water-resistance I can't offer strong views as the worst it's seen is a few got showers... But it held perfectly fine to that (which according to some is super hard task -in truth it isn't). I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be water resistant to at least 100m... But I wouldn't dive in it without having had the thing properly tested before, too.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks for the feedback - sounds promising... will have to pull the trigger


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Has anyone noticed the price increase. Its gone up $20.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I just received 2 Tunas: MERKUR and "no-name" which I suspect is actually the same as SHARKEY but without the logo.
> 
> Why do I say that? Because it (no-name) has the same greenish lume - daytime and in the dark - as SHARKEY, while MERKUR is white during the day, and glows BLUE in the dark. See pic below.


The no name is not Sharkey. Sharkey does not have no name variations of these.

The Chinese watch business is interesting. You have the factories who can make the components, but then you have smaller groups like Sharkey / Ouroboros/Merkur / and others who then have smaller operations who assemble the watches.

I suspect the no name is just some other small operation buying some components from one of the factories and assembling them.

These are not huge operations. A lot depends on the quality of the watchmakers assembling the watch. I would avoid no name watches. Best to stick to names like Sharkey or Ouroboros (of which Merkur is an offshoot of ) who have proven they put out quality products


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

zumzum5150 said:


> Has anyone noticed the price increase. Its gone up $20.


Yeah, funny because my seller has 2 ads on his ebay site, one is free shipping , the other site shows $20 shipping on top of the $169. Last week I saw his ad in pounds with $20 shipping, watch $149.


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

Just for info, mine Merkur took 24 days to Slovenia EU. And was TAX free.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

kuhar said:


> Just for info, mine Merkur took 24 days to Slovenia EU. And was TAX free.


and what do you think of the Merkur? For such a chinese made watch, it is getting good Euro exposure...


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine turned up today. 16 days from ordering to arrival. Mine went China Post to Singapore via Shanghai. DHL from Singapore to London Heathrow. Then Royal Mail to me once in the UK. (God bless you M'am!) I currently have an SBBN 037 blue tuna and it's not disgraced in it's presence at all. I've even ordered another one to have one on a Nato. A great buy in my opinion.
cheers. Mick.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cornish Mick said:


> Mine turned up today. 16 days from ordering to arrival. Mine went China Post to Singapore via Shanghai. DHL from Singapore to London Heathrow. Then Royal Mail to me once in the UK. (God bless you M'am!) I currently have an SBBN 037 blue tuna and it's not disgraced in it's presence at all. I've even ordered another one to have one on a Nato. A great buy in my opinion.
> cheers. Mick.


Yeah, it seems the China sent watch will reach its destination finally. I got mine after 9 days though I live in Japan. And I too thought to order another Merkur....it is just so well done and IMO a niche soon to be sought after watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my Merkur Tuna and it was ordered at the of October.

It went from China to Germany to New York and is supposedly in Customs at JFK and has been there since the 13th of November.

At least my Sharkey arrived and is keeping me happy.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kuhar said:


> Just for info, mine Merkur took 24 days to Slovenia EU. And was TAX free.


You give me hope that mine will arrive. lol


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

No more economy shipping for me, 18 days from China to Germany as still has to get to the states.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mike Omer said:


> No more economy shipping for me, 18 days from China to Germany as still has to get to the states.


Not the worse... I'd even say decently fast!

I often order stuff from China with free (therefore economy) shipping, and my record is close to two months...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Not always on China post. Taiwan is a small place and package always get on a plane within 3 days. Sometimes take 5 days to US, sometimes takes 6 weeks, same shipping method. 

International registered airmail is still trackable in most countries but not on USPS anymore. I am guessing USPS does not want people to know how fast/slow they process pkgs incomimg from oversea. This also avoid knowing who lost the package, very effective I say.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Not always on China post. Taiwan is a small place and package always grt on a plane within 3 days. Sometimes take 5 days to US, sometimes takes6 weeks, same shipping method.
> 
> Registered airmail is still trackable in most countries but not on USPS anymore. I am guessing USPS does not want people to know how fast/slow they process pkgs from oversea. This also avoid knowing who lost the package, very effective I say.


Same for Canada Post. No excuse for this. I am certain several of my items from China have languished in Canada Customs and/or Canada Post for weeks at a time. No tracking on this side.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Same for Canada Post. No excuse for this. I am certain several of my items from China have languished in Canada Customs and/or Canada Post for weeks at a time. No tracking on this side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yes and sorry to say Canada is one I really scare to ship to unless buyer is willing to pay for EMS. Then again, Canadian Post refuse to accept EMS pkg buying insurance. So really nothing you can do.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Same for Canada Post. No excuse for this. I am certain several of my items from China have languished in Canada Customs and/or Canada Post for weeks at a time. No tracking on this side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yes and sorry to say Canada is one I really scare to ship to unless buyer is willing to pay for EMS. Then again, Canadian Post refuse to accept EMS pkg buying insurance. So really nothing you can do.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new NATO strap by G. in Greece
curtain shade by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ttsugar:
"Not always on China post. Taiwan is a small place and package always get on a plane within 3 days. Sometimes take 5 days to US, sometimes takes 6 weeks, same shipping method.

International registered airmail is still trackable in most countries but not on USPS anymore. I am guessing USPS does not want people to know how fast/slow they process pkgs incomimg from oversea. This also avoid knowing who lost the package, very effective I say"

This is me at the moment. Still no watch after ordering it on 10-31. It finally arrived into JFKA ISC Customs on the 13th of November. Supposedly handed off to USPS. But no further scans at the moment. I've emailed the seller a few times to no real outcome. My fear is the label came off and it's sitting in a corner somewhere in a giant warehouse.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It peeves me that some of you folks ordered after me and received your watch before me. Since the 3st of October I've been waiting and still no watch. It is supposedly now in JFKA ISC Customs. But there have been no other tracking scans since the 13th of November.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> It peeves me that some of you folks ordered after me and received your watch before me. Since the 3st of October I've been waiting and still no watch. It is supposedly now in JFKA ISC Customs. But there have been no other tracking scans since the 13th of November.


I would insist that the seller initiate a formal postal track. My experience in the past has been that things mysteriously show up after this is done. If the shipper isn't willing then file something with PayPal and make sure the seller knows you are doing so. Sometimes they need a little prompting.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

My Tuna is in DEFRAA (Basically Frankfurt Germany from what I can google)  It has been there for a few days. The MM300 is still en Route to DHL. I am thinking of asking if I can pay more money to have it sent fedexip (international Priority) With these inexpensive watches, I wouldn't mind paying $50 to get it in 3 days  I order a ton of stuff from China though, and it usually only takes a week or two to get to Pittsburgh from New York Customs USPS

To those who already got them....there is no such thing as too many pictures  At least it gives us hope....


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

Put mine on a bracelet today. Very pleased with the watch, it's not shamed by my SBBN 037 Marinemaster at all. Mine turned up 2 days after arriving in the UK.
Rocat's point about losing the label is pretty unlikely in my opinion. The watch came in the little plastic case as you know, then an outer box which was plastic covered and then a self sealing adhesive label attached to that very similar to a UPS label. The chance of this label coming off is pretty slight I would say. There is also a customs label with senders details so if the package went missing it should be returned to the sender. It was delivered by Royal Mail with no tracking. Just turned up. I would imagine if yours was coming USPS it would be the same. Hope that helps....cheers mick.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

delete


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new Nato on leather notebook, both by G. in Greece.
topview by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Started a trace with the USPS and that went nowhere. They called me back and stated that "The package is in International Sorting Center and can be there for up to 45 days."

I guess I'll just twiddle my thumbs until the 45th day.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Started a trace with the USPS and that went nowhere. They called me back and stated that "The package is in International Sorting Center and can be there for up to 45 days."
> 
> I guess I'll just twiddle my thumbs until the 45th day.


Brutal

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Brutal is right. It now believe that this watch will either A) not arrive at all, or B) arrive but be defective or damaged, or C) I request another due to non delivery and he is out of stock. 


It reminds me of the time I bought a watch from Creation Watches and it took over 60 days to arrive. LOL


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

How they actually decide when they're going to release an international package.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry about your plight, Rocat, but your post made me LOL.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Blame USPS.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've had watches from England, Japan, Russia, Ukraine, and Canada all sail through customs. Even my 6105 Sharkey from China, once shipped, sailed through Customs. This is on a whole different level. Whoever is the point of contact for bjbjcs needs to get on the ball.

This must be what it feels like to back a watch on KS and then never see the watch come to fruition.

My Anger Management therapy lol


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey @Rocat!!! My Merkur Tuna is now in JFK!!!! Maybe they will see mine and notice that yours is sitting right behind it or something  Don't lose hope!!!

You do have to love that the message on ebay says, " ARRIVAL AT DESTINATION COUNTRY - TRACKING UPDATES MAY END HERE, DELIVERY SHORTLYDec-01-17, 23:44 PM, USJFKA USJFKA"

Basically, now just wait....one day it will arrive. Hopefully before Christmas. We here at USPS hate to make things from China arrive in a timely fashion....


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Hey @Rocat!!! My Merkur Tuna is now in JFK!!!! Maybe they will see mine and notice that yours is sitting right behind it or something  Don't lose hope!!!
> 
> You do have to love that the message on ebay says, " ARRIVAL AT DESTINATION COUNTRY - TRACKING UPDATES MAY END HERE, DELIVERY SHORTLYDec-01-17, 23:44 PM, USJFKA USJFKA"
> 
> Basically, now just wait....one day it will arrive. Hopefully before Christmas. We here at USPS hate to make things from China arrive in a timely fashion....


If you don't mind my asking, when did you order yours? If it''s in JFK, look for it to leave JFK, and then it should arrive in 2-3 days, depending where you live. In any event, use USPS Tracking in the US.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

November 19th Tuna
November 18th MM300 (still en route to DHL)


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone ordered in the past couple months? Still waiting?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm beginning to feel like C3PO as he yells to the Jawa's Sand Crawler, "Over here! Over here!", in desperation as I await my OceanMaster.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I'm beginning to feel like C3PO as he yells to the Jawa's Sand Crawler, "Over here! Over here!", in desperation as I await my OceanMaster.


And now I am second guessing if there may be hidden flaws on the cases that did go out. I see he added a note about changing factories for the 6105 homage as well. Is it quality control or production speed issue in play??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Let's hope it's a matter of speed and not quality. (Maybe it was a personal dispute and not anything to do with the watch) Now you have me thinking....why would you think there is a fault with the case?  Has your opinion changed at all on the watch since you have had it?

I should have gotten on that Maison Celadon preorder instead!!!! The Yue Fei looks insane!!!!!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> November 19th Tuna
> November 18th MM300 (still en route to DHL)


I ordered my MM 300 homage on Nov. 22, and it still says "en route to DHL", also. "En route to DHL" sounds to me like the seller hasn't yet actually shipped the watch, although e-bay shows it as shipped!This suspicion is further confirmed by the fact that the Tracking number is the e-bay item number, with some letters tacked on ahead of the numbers!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

That is correct. When I ordered, it said it would ship Dec 7th. But now his current ad says middle of December. I just am hoping to have it ship by Christmas. (getting by Christmas seems unlikely at this point considering there are people waiting from April


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

My tuna arrived today, great packaging for the long trip, watch looks great!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen!!  Congratulations on getting your watch!!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mekur 6105 seems to have some update. Check it out.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Mike Omer said:


> My tuna arrived today, great packaging for the long trip, watch looks great!


How many days Did it take for it to arrive? The Mtuna I ordered back in Nov 8 has been updated to "put in sack/container back I 11/24. No other updates are that. Even my orders from Russia didn't take this long.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Started a trace with the USPS and that went nowhere. They called me back and stated that "The package is in International Sorting Center and can be there for up to 45 days."
> 
> I guess I'll just twiddle my thumbs until the 45th day.


I feel your pain. Things are no better in Canada with anything coming from Asia. It all ends up in Vancouver first to go through customs and then, once that hurdle had been cleared, everything originating from China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Japan, Taiwan, etc., gets literally piled into big wire containers at the Canada Post warehouse where they sit collecting dust until someone at the sorting facility has some free time to spend picking through the mountains of parcels and process them, one at a time, by hand. A six month delivery delay for a package coming from Asia is not unheard-of. ?


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

zumzum5150 said:


> How many days Did it take for it to arrive? The Mtuna I ordered back in Nov 8 has been updated to "put in sack/container back I 11/24. No other updates are that. Even my orders from Russia didn't take this long.


Ordered from ebay on the 7th, so just about a month, once it hit JFK it was 6 days.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

You’ve all seen the pics but here’s mine anyway. I put it on a Seiko turtle strap as the supplied one is too soft and a lint magnet.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Mine just got here!!! Loving it!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mike Omer said:


> Ordered from ebay on the 7th, so just about a month, once it hit JFK it was 6 days.


I hate you. Mine was ordered on the 31st of October and has been in Customs since Nov 13th. 

If this watch ever shows up, I don't care if it is made of gold. I'm done with this guy.

No help whatsoever from him/her, whoever. Customer Service is appalling. His reply's through eBay are cryptic (I understand there is a language difference) with only 4 or 5 words typed in reply. Nothing ever proactive from this company. They could have shipped another one in it's place.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear about long delays....I just ordered my second one, which might reach me here in Japan from Dec. 20th to Jan.3rd....
by window by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

What is frustrating is the fact that you can't track it once it hits USA. USPS sucks at life. I would call USPS every day until they find it. It is really hard to get their phone numbers, but I think if you go to the post office, they can track it better or at least help you open a case against the post office (usually, this spurs them to find it....for some reason, if you are reasonable, they will give you a dumb reply. Tell them it is a medical device  maybe they will look harder) 

It isn't the shippers fault. It's the USPS system that has your Tuna @Rocat I shipped a $200 tennis racquet and it took 30 days and me opening a case. 2 days after I opened the case, it magically showed up at the destination. Good luck and post lots of pics when it gets there!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> What is frustrating is the fact that you can't track it once it hits USA. USPS sucks at life. I would call USPS every day until they find it. It is really hard to get their phone numbers, but I think if you go to the post office, they can track it better or at least help you open a case against the post office (usually, this spurs them to find it....for some reason, if you are reasonable, they will give you a dumb reply. Tell them it is a medical device  maybe they will look harder)
> 
> It isn't the shippers fault. It's the USPS system that has your Tuna @Rocat I shipped a $200 tennis racquet and it took 30 days and me opening a case. 2 days after I opened the case, it magically showed up at the destination. Good luck and post lots of pics when it gets there!!!


Yup. Same in Canada. It is the postal system and/or customs to blame on articles from China. Can't track once it hits our shores either. Ridiculous.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> What is frustrating is the fact that you can't track it once it hits USA. USPS sucks at life. I would call USPS every day until they find it. It is really hard to get their phone numbers, but I think if you go to the post office, they can track it better or at least help you open a case against the post office (usually, this spurs them to find it....for some reason, if you are reasonable, they will give you a dumb reply. Tell them it is a medical device  maybe they will look harder)
> 
> It isn't the shippers fault. It's the USPS system that has your Tuna @Rocat I shipped a $200 tennis racquet and it took 30 days and me opening a case. 2 days after I opened the case, it magically showed up at the destination. Good luck and post lots of pics when it gets there!!!


It is frustrating and I am aware it is the USPS and/or DHL's fault, or better yet the ISC. It just fires me up that the Seller will not get motivated on his end to push for tracking. It shows that DHL eCommerce delivered it to ISC and then it just disappeared. I've had watches go through there before and show no tracking until my Mail Lady scans the package as she puts in in the mailbox. But the longest that took was 4 days from NY to SC.

As an 11 year UPS employee, I know the USPS has phone contacts within the ISC and could have someone track it down. But as they are not a private company, laziness has set in. At UPS we would have pre-authorization to move packages through customs with no issues.

The fact that others have ordered after me and received their watches makes me think that this watch is sitting in a corner with the address label destroyed and ISC does not know what to do with it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Yup. Same in Canada. It is the postal system and/or customs to blame on articles from China. Can't track once it hits our shores either. Ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Canada Post is a whole mess all by itself. Its run by these two Hoser's, Bob and Doug.

If you call Canada Post to track a package, they say, "Take off, Eh!"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Canada Post is a whole mess all by itself. Its run by these two Hoser's, Bob and Doug.
> 
> If you call Canada Post to track a package, they say, "Take off, Eh!"


Ah yes, the infamous Mackenzie bros. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> It is frustrating and I am aware it is the USPS and/or DHL's fault, or better yet the ISC. It just fires me up that the Seller will not get motivated on his end to push for tracking. It shows that DHL eCommerce delivered it to ISC and then it just disappeared. I've had watches go through there before and show no tracking until my Mail Lady scans the package as she puts in in the mailbox. But the longest that took was 4 days from NY to SC.
> 
> As an 11 year UPS employee, I know the USPS has phone contacts within the ISC and could have someone track it down. But as they are not a private company, laziness has set in. At UPS we would have pre-authorization to move packages through customs with no issues.
> 
> The fact that others have ordered after me and received their watches makes me think that this watch is sitting in a corner with the address label destroyed and ISC does not know what to do with it.


This I totally agree with. The seller absolutely should initiate a postal trace. That usually spurs action on this side at least.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

coastguard orange zulu looks good!angled dial on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

There seems to be no rhyme or reason to the sellers behaviour. Mine turned up after 16 days between ordering and delivery to the UK. 18 days ago I ordered another and it hasn't moved. I have the CNBWG shipping details that just say 'en route to DHL' It seems that when you get the shipping number and the notification from E-Bay that your watch has shipped all the seller has done is to book a shipment with the postal service. That gets E-Bay off his back. Your watch will be assembled as and when and then shipped. I'd rather pay extra for decent courier shipping than this. What's another 20 bucks for decent shipping. As an example of how it should be done.... ordered an A1 from Armida on Wednesday (also free shipping) and it's halfway here from Singapore to be delivered on Monday. Why not have a reasonable amount of your product assembled and ready to go when the orders arrive?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just bought 2 of these bracelets from China....same as the super engineer II ? (which sells for $70usd)
One will go on the second Merkur I just bought...the black one will go on..skx007?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-Bracelet-Wrist-Watch-Band-Stainless-Steel-Strap-Straight-New-20-22-24mm/232340046432?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41376%26meid%3Df135ba56659845fe8dba55475a73c905%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D172655068914&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/22kAdwa]ordered china by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
[/URL]


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

That seller has rough feedback. You are braver than I am if you go for it  I have a Strapcode Super Engineer II Black on my Monster and it looks awesome. Worth the premium I paid.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> That seller has rough feedback. You are braver than I am if you go for it  I have a Strapcode Super Engineer II Black on my Monster and it looks awesome. Worth the premium I paid.


At the price given, I can't lose, even if it takes longer than usual to reach me. As far as I can tell eyeing these models, they sure look like the super engineerII...Will report back when they arrive ...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> That seller has rough feedback. You are braver than I am if you go for it  I have a Strapcode Super Engineer II Black on my Monster and it looks awesome. Worth the premium I paid.


Ordered the bracelets Friday 8th and just got confirmation this Monday morning of shipping..
Estimated delivery *Wednesday, Dec 27, 2017* * - **Tuesday, Jan 30, 2018 .....so we shall see how long it takes...*


----------



## Atlantean (Jul 4, 2017)

That looks great. Mine just arrived today! I think I might throw it on a Nato strap before my left wrist becomes a giant lint magnet (thanks to the stock Merkur Rubber Strap).


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Atlantean said:


> That looks great. Mine just arrived today! I think I might throw it on a Nato strap before my left wrist becomes a giant lint magnet (thanks to the stock Merkur Rubber Strap).


Here is mine on a new leather nato...

topview2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Atlantean (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok guys, my Merkur Tuna just arrived today. For those unsure about whether to order or not, here are some details and my thoughts on the matter:

Order Date: November 2, 2017
November 3: Order Updated to "En-Route To DHL Ecommerce"
November 14: Picked Up By Shipping Partner
November 16: Arrived At DHL Distribution Centre and Processed At Export Facility
November 17: Processing Completed At Origin
November 17: Scanned Into Sack/Container (Shanghai)
November 25: Arrived At Transit Facility (Frankfurt)
November 28: Processed At Transit Facility (Frankfurt)
Arrival Date/Delivery: December 11, 2017 (Singapore)




As you can see from the timeline, there's a delay between the item being posted as "Shipped" on eBay and the item actually arriving at the distribution center.
I ordered the item while it was "In-Stock" and I have reason to believe the stock status might not actually reflect whether or not the items are in stock or whether you are basically making a pre-order. I sent the seller a message to confirm that the items were indeed in stock so as to minimize waiting time if ever.
Before November 14, I messaged the seller because the bogus tracking number wasn't working (something people previously mentioned). Turns out the seller updates a tracking number just to show eBay it's been shipped. Another "shipping partner" will actually show up a few days later to pick it up and send it to the shipping company.
Up until November 28, I was getting updates weekly on the progress. It's only when the watch arrived in the Frankfurt Transit facility that the updates stopped...and then it just magically showed up today (December 11). The weird thing is that I live in Singapore which is STILL IN ASIA so I don't understand why my item had to go all the way to Frankfurt, Germany instead of going through Hong Kong or something. Anyway that's pretty much the only issue I had with the whole transaction (apart from the month long wait).


Now for those of you who are debating whether or not to get it, I would say it's worth the wait. The build quality definitely exceeds my expectations for a $169 watch. While I can't say it will arrive within a month (sometimes it's not the seller to blame for shipping issues), I would say if you order one, just order it and completely forget about it until the day it arrives. That way you'll have a nice surprise when it finally does show up at your doorstep. Also, it's interesting that this thing comes in a protective plastic case with foam padding (something you don't even get in much more expensive Seikos). I have yet to test how accurate it is, but given it's using a decent Seiko Movement, I'm sure it'll be pretty much on point. I've attached some photos below:


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

coastguard orange Zulu for a change...
merkur on dish by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice.



Atlantean said:


> Ok guys, my Merkur Tuna just arrived today. For those unsure about whether to order or not, here are some details and my thoughts on the matter:
> 
> Order Date: November 2, 2017
> November 3: Order Updated to "En-Route To DHL Ecommerce"
> ...


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

MERKUR will have a V2 vertion Tuna. 
Ceremic Bezel with Swiss C3 Lume NH35 inside . brand new design.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

leesmann said:


> View attachment 12730651
> MERKUR will have a V2 vertion Tuna.
> Ceremic Bezel with Swiss C3 Lume NH35 inside . brand new design.


Where is this photo from? Not on ebay page?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

His Wechat...



ronragus said:


> Where is this photo from? Not on ebay page?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Howdy, I have just placed an order for a Merkur and I am now looking for a Strapcode Super Engineer II 22mm with either Submariner clasp or Chamfer Button clasp.
Can I have some recommendation whether I should choose *Brushed *or *Sandblasted *finish for the bracelet?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

leesmann said:


> View attachment 12730651
> MERKUR will have a V2 vertion Tuna.
> Ceremic Bezel with Swiss C3 Lume NH35 inside . brand new design.


He went with the new hands that most true Tuna fans can't stand. I notice that there is no longer a true circular lume pip within the triangle. My experience with those types of bezels is that the lume will not last long on the bezel triangle. I do like the look of applied markers.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fray92 said:


> Howdy, I have just placed an order for a Merkur and I am now looking for a Strapcode Super Engineer II 22mm with either Submariner clasp or Chamfer Button clasp.
> Can I have some recommendation whether I should choose *Brushed *or *Sandblasted *finish for the bracelet?


Brushed.


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Brushed.


Hey Rocat..... has your tuna cleared customs yet or are you still waiting?


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

fray92 said:


> Howdy, I have just placed an order for a Merkur and I am now looking for a Strapcode Super Engineer II 22mm with either Submariner clasp or Chamfer Button clasp.
> Can I have some recommendation whether I should choose *Brushed *or *Sandblasted *finish for the bracelet?


Definitely brushed finish. I had it on a strapcode super oyster and decided to go with the endmill. The Endmill complimented the case. My .02. Looking forward to seeing pics of your Merkur. Here's mine


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cornish Mick said:


> Hey Rocat..... has your tuna cleared customs yet or are you still waiting?


No. And the seller has not replied to me in over a week. I am sending messages through eBay so if I do not receive the watch by the 22nd (seller's end of time frame for delivery) I will have a record of communication.

If it was stuck in Customs it shouldn't show "Processed through ISC on the 13th" and "In transit" by USPS. One would figure it would show a scan of "Retained by ISC" or something similar. USPS swears Customs has it. If so, why no remarks on scans stating that?

Just waiting until the 22nd.


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

for mordern teck. it can be fixed mate.



Rocat said:


> He went with the new hands that most true Tuna fans can't stand. I notice that there is no longer a true circular lume pip within the triangle. My experience with those types of bezels is that the lume will not last long on the bezel triangle. I do like the look of applied markers.


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Brutal is right. It now believe that this watch will either A) not arrive at all, or B) arrive but be defective or damaged, or C) I request another due to non delivery and he is out of stock.
> 
> It reminds me of the time I bought a watch from Creation Watches and it took over 60 days to arrive. LOL


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Brushed.





zumzum5150 said:


> Definitely brushed finish. I had it on a strapcode super oyster and decided to go with the endmill. The Endmill complimented the case. My .02. Looking forward to seeing pics of your Merkur. Here's mine


Interesting. Does the Merkur have brushed finish as well?

I saw some interesting picture of Seiko Tuna being paired with sandblasted strap and the Tuna looked really well with the dull and matte look it provide.

Nevertheless, if the Merkur come with brushed finish, I may as well get a brushed strap for maximum compatibility |>

The endmill look gorgeous but I will go with a super engineer 2 as my Sumo already got one endmill


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The Merkur has brushed shroud and parts of the bezel too...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

So if i ordered the tuna last month, would i ended up getting the v2 instead of the v1?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

I just came across this watch, and this thread yesterday. Where does this thing stand? Is it worth rolling the dice at this point? It seems like shipping delays have gotten worse and worse. Maybe worth putting up the money, seeing if it shows up within two months, and if not, get my money back from Ebay/Paypal?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

tripreed said:


> I just came across this watch, and this thread yesterday. Where does this thing stand? Is it worth rolling the dice at this point? It seems like shipping delays have gotten worse and worse. Maybe worth putting up the money, seeing if it shows up within two months, and if not, get my money back from Ebay/Paypal?


For the price, I would take a chance. (since I have ordered a second one!) and moreover, I ordered 2 bracelets from another Chinese site.
The first Merkur arrived in 9 days from China to Japan. According to the above posts, the delay seems to be with the USA postal system, Canadian slow system....
The other option, if you want the Merkur Tuna, is to wait till January and then order.


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

tripreed said:


> I just came across this watch, and this thread yesterday. Where does this thing stand? Is it worth rolling the dice at this point? It seems like shipping delays have gotten worse and worse. Maybe worth putting up the money, seeing if it shows up within two months, and if not, get my money back from Ebay/Paypal?


Hi Mate, If you're in the UK...... I've ordered two of these. The first got here in 18 days and the second one took 24 days. The shipping info sort of works but there is none when it hits the UK. But they do arrive well packed and it's a solid watch. Hope this helps your decision.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornish Mick said:


> Hi Mate, If you're in the UK...... I've ordered two of these. The first got here in 18 days and the second one took 24 days. The shipping info sort of works but there is none when it hits the UK. But they do arrive well packed and it's a solid watch. Hope this helps your decision.


Mick, did you get hit with any taxes?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

I ordered mine on 30th Nov and it was delivered yesterday morning. No customs charges. I could track the watch all the way - you're given 3 tracking numbers. Once it hit UK I used the bottom number on royal mail tracking
hope it helps

DHL eCommerce #_2880041295954487__Customer Confirmation__CNBWG172895064007__Delivery by Postal provider__LW084102633DE_


mrwomble said:


> Mick, did you get hit with any taxes?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip - worked wonders



C.KuonSuo said:


> I just replaced the original screws with new ones in M2,5/4 mm using the "Marcus Antonius technic".
> The screws are a bit longer. I tighten these pretty strong and no problem on the bezel action.
> Just an hair small difference in the mounting of the shroud causes this problem on the bezel.
> The shroud itself as 2 levels of thickness on the inside and if you place it right I think you can go strong on the screws.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I went ahead and bit the bullet. Fingers crossed. Hopefully with the Christmas season ending soon, the mail in the US (where I am) will get back to normal. I'm just resigning myself to not seeing it until February, however.


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

No.... no import duty to pay on either purchase! 


mrwomble said:


> Mick, did you get hit with any taxes?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornish Mick said:


> No.... no import duty to pay on either purchase!


Noice! Thanks for letting me know.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornish Mick (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes go for it you'll look great wearing one up on Wimbledon Common![
QUOTE=mrwomble;44805045]Noice! Thanks for letting me know.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like the Chinese holiday season has begun. 

Bjbjcs is out until February 1st, 2018. I guess I will not see any watch until at least then. For those of you who have received your Tuna homages, I'm happy for you.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow. This seems to be taking a turn for the worse 

Hopefully USPS will figure out what's up and you will get yours all of a sudden Rocat.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Looks like the Chinese holiday season has begun.
> 
> Bjbjcs is out until February 1st, 2018. I guess I will not see any watch until at least then. For those of you who have received your Tuna homages, I'm happy for you.


Yeah, wish he'd posted that before I placed my order 10 hours ago...What kind of holiday do they have over there that lasts a month??


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Chinese New Year I think.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Looks like the Chinese holiday season has begun.
> 
> Bjbjcs is out until February 1st, 2018. I guess I will not see any watch until at least then. For those of you who have received your Tuna homages, I'm happy for you.


I just looked on eBay and the message about being away until Feb 1 is gone. Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

The new 62mas looks expensive at 250 a pop....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

tripreed said:


> I just looked on eBay and the message about being away until Feb 1 is gone. Hopefully that is a good sign.


Don't bet on it. From what I understand, pretty much all of China takes off the month January.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Don't bet on it. From what I understand, pretty much all of China takes off the month January.


I'm not so sure about that. This article from last year mentions that the country gets seven days off for the celebration https://www.express.co.uk/travel/articles/754893/chinese-new-year-2017. However, Chinese New Year isn't until February 16th this year, so presumably, people should be working for at least a few weeks. Here's to hoping your and my watches arrive soon.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

4 days before Christmas! Best of the watch season to all!
orange zulu on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm out. 

I requested a refund through eBay from him since the watch has never arrived after being ordered on October 31st. It made it through ISC on the 13th of November and then disappeared. I am aware, and have had happen, watches coming through ISC that disappear and then all of a sudden show up without any tracking except the delivery scan. I know shipping issues are not his fault, especially since it made it to the States. I am however not happy with his lack of communication with me in terms of my watch not arriving. I understand that he/they are busy pushing out new models and having production issues with those models. But still to have no communication with me other than to tell me he will get a local contact for DHL, is preposterous. The watch had already been handed off by DHL to USPS. So that still would not have done any good. 

I am gutted as I really liked this watch and I am not going to go through another month of waiting just to see if he ships out a gen 1 Tuna homage. I am curious to see if he replies with any type of message (doubt it as he hasn't replied to me in over two weeks) or (more likely) if he will just refund the money with no message. Shame really. 

I guess I'll follow my original plan and save for the real deal Tuna.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I'm out.
> 
> I requested a refund through eBay from him since the watch has never arrived after being ordered on October 31st. It made it through ISC on the 13th of November and then disappeared. I am aware, and have had happen, watches coming through ISC that disappear and then all of a sudden show up without any tracking except the delivery scan. I know shipping issues are not his fault, especially since it made it to the States. I am however not happy with his lack of communication with me in terms of my watch not arriving. I understand that he/they are busy pushing out new models and having production issues with those models. But still to have no communication with me other than to tell me he will get a local contact for DHL, is preposterous. The watch had already been handed off by DHL to USPS. So that still would not have done any good.
> 
> ...


It would not have required much effort on his part to initiate a postal trace. That may well have pushed USPS or Customs. Sorry to hear the outcome.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> It would not have required much effort on his part to initiate a postal trace. That may well have pushed USPS or Customs. Sorry to hear the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Not sure why he wouldn't. Each reply he gave me was the same verbatim, as if it was a cut and paste reply. I figure he is swimming neck deep in MM300 homages that didn't meet his specs and then the 6105 homage and the new Tuna homage. My guess is he isn't too concerned about losing the $169 from me.

Oh well, I guess I'll get a Seiko.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Not sure why he wouldn't. Each reply he gave me was the same verbatim, as if it was a cut and paste reply. I figure he is swimming neck deep in MM300 homages that didn't meet his specs and then the 6105 homage and the new Tuna homage. My guess is he isn't too concerned about losing the $169 from me.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll get a Seiko.


No disgrace in getting the Seiko. Obviously will cost you more, but you will also have the genuine article. I will consider the same purchase in 2018.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Unfortunate incident about your order. If you must, spend the used price of $700 for the Seiko Tuna and enjoy it. I will take pleasure in selling mine and wearing the Merkur. The 2nd one is coming in too....if that arrives soon, maybe you would want it.....if yours doesn't suddenly arrive.....good luck!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HaymondWong said:


> Unfortunate incident about your order. If you must, spend the used price of $700 for the Seiko Tuna and enjoy it. I will take pleasure in selling mine and wearing the Merkur. The 2nd one is coming in too....if that arrives soon, maybe you would want it.....if yours doesn't suddenly arrive.....good luck!


I appreciate the offer. Who knows, maybe I'll change my mind. I just can't for the life of me understand why the Seller never would help his customer receive his watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I got my MERKUR surprisingly quickly, but that was a month ago. 
No, it was no QC reject, or one with probs. Maybe I somehow fell through the cracks?
I am sorry to hear so many folks are having a hard time getting theirs.

I ordered me another TUNA, but with no branding. Cost me a tad less too.... like, $20.
Anyway, as much as I like MERKUR, I figured since I wanted to modify this one, the lack of branding didn't mean much.
This has the same ceramic bezel insert, sapphire as the MERKUR.

And here is the modified version. Done with Yobokies's "kanji" satin blue TUNA dial.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Edit: got the answer, thank you HaymondWong!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Worker said:


> Edit: got the answer, thank you HaymondWong!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just asked the seller about his site price of $1999.00 for the upcoming new dial version. He quickly responded not with a text answer but with a sample of an order back in Oct. payment of $169 paid and the image rendering of the new dial watch version.

Reading his comments I am a bit confused. I get it that he says all 500 of the original Merkur Tuna were sold out. For 2018 the new dialed version will be sold (at $169 I am to be believed). Also he says new models will come out homaging the 62MAS and more!?
So, it seems there are no more original Tuna Oceanmasters for sale. (I bought another one and was emailed that it had been sent to me in Japan but has not arrived yet. I ordered 2 bracelets from Hong Kong shop and they arrived yesterday!).


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here is the seller comments ...you try make sense hahaha!
*Dear All Friends


 Really appreciate for your support of MERKUR TUNA(M101).

The first 500 pcs of TUNA(M101) have been sold out already. 
 In the upcoming year . we will have a new Tuna V2(M105) in the market together with V1 
in the first Quaters of 2018.
 The V2 Tuna (M105) has a original designed Dial and will use more teches on the watch. 
 We will keep on moving ahead to provide you the affordable delicated watch.
 Meanwhile our MERKUR Turtle （M103,M104）will be in market at the end of Jan. the sample of it have posted in the listing. we are continuing to upgrade the details of it. I believe it will be a very delicated watch that beyond most of the homage vertion in the past . 
 In next coming year. we will have more projects , some of the projects have already been in process like MERKUR 62MAS (M106,M107). MERKUR Ocean Master M102 and its V2 GS Vertion (M111). 
 We have been upgraded our SOP inside to make sure our projects can provide into market ON TIME in next Coming Year.
 All in All, Thank you for all of your supports in 2017 and best wishes for all of you in upcoming 2018. 
祝大家好运，新年快乐！

Best Wishes


Philip Li 李斌 





Details 

Size 47.6/14MM lug22MM 
Movt: Merkur Cal611(NH35 original) 
Case:316L SS From Japan . 
Bezel: Ceremic Bezel. 
Glass: double-arc Saphire 
Hands: Swiss Blue Luminous . 
WR:200MPointer on Dial :Swiss Blue Luminous. 

*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

HaymondWong said:


> Here is the seller comments ...you try make sense hahaha!
> *Dear All Friends
> 
> 
> ...


Standard Operating Procedure caught my eye!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope he gets better at production and shipping times, but for now on any future purchases....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> I hope he gets better at production and shipping times, but for now on any future purchases....


Funny stuff. I have a very severe case of pneumonia and spent pretty much all of Christmas Day watching a Seinfeld marathon. Classic and perfect chemistry.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

just got another reply about the price listed at $1999.00
 

 
 New message from: [URL="https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m44.l1181/7?euid=2b95b136cba04661be6a331c61b7febf&bu=43809714383&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fusr%2Fbjbjcs&sojTags=bu=bu"]bjbjcs

 (1,605) 
this is not real price. the real one will be about 179 for classic v1 one. 189 for V2 one. 
 Best Regards

Philip Li

Infinite time (Beijing) Limited.
Merkur Watch & Co


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Does this mean he will be selling the quartz version again at some point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Worker said:


> Does this mean he will be selling the quartz version again at some point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Afraid I don't know about a quartz version. Can you show me? I can ask him....but please understand I am just a consumer who has
taken the time to clarify his site information. I do like his product and would like others too but some communication problem exists with him, it seems......


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just had a new pvd bracelet installed. Cost $16usd from Chinese site. Similar to super EngineerII but only pins and not screws holding links.


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

I ordered on the 30th of November.
It arrived today in France, the 29th of December. Not to bad. And in the time frame announced on ebay.
This is one week more than the other Merkur I purchased in the beginning of Oktober, which arrived super fast (less than 3 weeks !).
Christmas business might be an explanation. 
The watch seems to be OK ( except maybe for a -very little- bezel misalignment ).


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

The Merkur Tuna on a vintage Golay Playa strap.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

C.KuonSuo yours looks very good. This just reinforces my theory that mine is lost in the system somewhere never to be found. Yours was ordered a full month after mine and yours arrived.

After repeated attempts politely to get him to refund my purchase price and him not wanting to do so, I finally had to resort to eBay taking action. Each time I asked him to refund he kept saying that it's not lost and to give it more time. He offered a small discount off the price when/if it was to be delivered. That is not enough for me to just let my funds stay in his account with no product in hand.

Its not personal....


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

My second order was listed as in Shanghai on the 20th.....today is New Year's Eve morning and still no mailman ringing the bell....


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> My second order was listed as in Shanghai on the 20th.....today is New Year's Eve morning and still no mailman ringing the bell....


just tracked my second watch, and found it is in Germany as of the 8th.... Beijing to Germany....DHL in 31 days.....holy crap!


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mine arrived today as well. Immediately put it on a Steinhart rubber strap making it look much more cleaner compared to the stock one.

Mine has some bezel misalignment which I intend to fix. Did anyone here have experience removing and adjusting the bezel/bezel insert to correct the alignment.

I would also like to know which type of dial will fit if I want to do a little modification.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

I've been sporting the Merkur Tuna since it was delivered. Yes,it took a month too get to US but it was well worth the wait. Quality is really good for a timepiece that was purchased off eBay. I was not keen to submerging it in water specially the Spa but it passed with flying colors and then some. It' already been shower and swimming pool tested. Time keeping is precise to +7/24hr worn and -4sec on it' side with crown up. One of the best purchases I've made for 2017..

Currently wearing it on a very rainy day in California.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

zumzum5150 said:


> I've been sporting the Merkur Tuna since it was delivered. Yes,it took a month too get to US but it was well worth the wait. Quality is really good for a timepiece that was purchased off eBay. I was not keen to submerging it in water specially the Spa but it passed with flying colors and then some. It' already been shower and swimming pool tested. Time keeping is precise to +7/24hr worn and -4sec on it' side with crown up. One of the best purchases I've made for 2017..
> 
> Currently wearing it on a very rainy day in California.


thanks for water testing ...and great shots! I knew it was a diamond in the rough.....so my second one is still to arrive!orange zulu on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Checked the tracking and saw my watch has entered Japan yesterday the 9th!! It will take about 2 days to clear customs and be delivered to me near Osaka City....
1 
CNBWG1826821008 
Last update: in a few seconds








DHL eCommerce 
 +1 317 554 5191   Visit website 

From
Beijing, 010 100000 CHINA

Latest event
Dispatched from sorting center 
JPKWSA, JP
09 Jan 18 09:44 PM

To
YamatokoriyamaJapan


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It's been 70 days and mine still has not arrived. I doubt it ever will. I had eBay provide me a refund. Kudos to those of you who have them.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

That sucks. I would bet that some will pop up in the for sale section (if you wanted to give them a shot still, but not have to deal with the international craziness)


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Rocat said:


> It's been 70 days and mine still has not arrived. I doubt it ever will. I had eBay provide me a refund. Kudos to those of you who have them.


Mine arrived into Brisbane 55 days from date purchase. 1 day earlier than eBay suggested delivery date.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Mine arrived into Brisbane 55 days from date purchase. 1 day earlier than eBay suggested delivery date.


nice strap.....my first watch arrived in 3 weeks. The second one has left Japan customs depot and is on its way to my city. It has been around 40 days...ebay said around Jan.3rd....


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jan. 13th today and the Merkur arrived from Beijing 34 days after ordering. DHL shipping sent the watch to Germany and then routed to Japan! The long way around but tracking was accurate and the package hand delivered by the mailman here in Japan.
The first watch I had ordered did not contain a readout of performance but this second order did, reading +2S/day.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

HaymondWong said:


> nice strap.....my first watch arrived in 3 weeks. The second one has left Japan customs depot and is on its way to my city. It has been around 40 days...ebay said around Jan.3rd....


Thanks. Strap cost close to what the watch did. As many have stated, big Big bang for the $$$ with this watch. I just spent a day in the surf with it and getting more and more impressed with it a a really nice beater watch.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

zumzum5150 said:


> I've been sporting the Merkur Tuna since it was delivered. Yes,it took a month too get to US but it was well worth the wait. Quality is really good for a timepiece that was purchased off eBay. I was not keen to submerging it in water specially the Spa but it passed with flying colors and then some. It' already been shower and swimming pool tested. Time keeping is precise to +7/24hr worn and -4sec on it' side with crown up. One of the best purchases I've made for 2017..
> 
> Currently wearing it on a very rainy day in California.


Are these still available? I've been trying to get one but I can't tell if the manufacturer still has them in stock or if my only option is to buy a used one. Thank you!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GratisShark said:


> Are these still available? I've been trying to get one but I can't tell if the manufacturer still has them in stock or if my only option is to buy a used one. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Not in the 017 style. He has an updated version with the newer Tuna hands. I have not checked to see if he still has any of those in stock.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Not in the 017 style. He has an updated version with the newer Tuna hands. I have not checked to see if he still has any of those in stock.


I was confused by his addition of the new dial to come and that stupid typo price error. So I messaged him. He said the price for the newer V2 tuna would be about $179. He mentioned more models to come in 2018, and he mentioned the V1 to be sold too. Now, what that means was vague to me. Seemingly, he has sold all 500 of the initial Tunas and has ordered more, some with the Version1 and Version2 dials. I think he will offer his Marine Master homage and a 62mas homage as well. 
Don't take the above as gospel! I deleted his old email comments.....but I think I put them in an older post here...

To be cautious, I would email him through his site...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Japan-Tuna-Can-Diver-Automatic-wristwatch-MarineMaster-NH35-SBBN015-Skull/182687197509?hash=item2a89016945:m:mY-WFBi9t-SjXzOrGTf-8pw

here is a copy of that info from my older post...
Re: First impressions and pics of Merkur Oceanmaster SBBN015 clone. Here is the seller comments ...you try make sense hahaha!
*Dear All Friends


 Really appreciate for your support of MERKUR TUNA(M101).

The first 500 pcs of TUNA(M101) have been sold out already. 
 In the upcoming year . we will have a new Tuna V2(M105) in the market together with V1 
in the first Quaters of 2018.
 The V2 Tuna (M105) has a original designed Dial and will use more teches on the watch. 
 We will keep on moving ahead to provide you the affordable delicated watch.
 Meanwhile our MERKUR Turtle （M103,M104）will be in market at the end of Jan. the sample of it have posted in the listing. we are continuing to upgrade the details of it. I believe it will be a very delicated watch that beyond most of the homage vertion in the past . 
 In next coming year. we will have more projects , some of the projects have already been in process like MERKUR 62MAS (M106,M107). MERKUR Ocean Master M102 and its V2 GS Vertion (M111). 
 We have been upgraded our SOP inside to make sure our projects can provide into market ON TIME in next Coming Year.
 All in All, Thank you for all of your supports in 2017 and best wishes for all of you in upcoming 2018. 
祝大家好运，新年快乐！

Best Wishes*


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Are these still available? I've been trying to get one but I can't tell if the manufacturer still has them in stock or if my only option is to buy a used one. Thank you!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

As you can read from his description of his 2018 models coming out, he will offer the original V1 Tuna, a newer dial V2 in the first quarter of 2018, and his other models as well.
Should you buy the V1 from his site and take a chance? That is up to you. Like Rocat, your order may take months. Can you find a used one? Possible. One fellow ordered a new named version through the Chinese site....so it might be possible to get a Tuna homage that way.

My feeling is that the seller is swamped and is a one man operation. I do believe he is essentially honest. But Rocat's 70 days and no show is a shame. Did the USA customs lose his package? who knows....


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Can't stop thinking about this meme when I'm reading these updates...









Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

So is this the new one?









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

GratisShark said:


> So is this the new one?


I don't think that's the one. His "friend" posted this one:


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

Ordered on 12/19/17 and it arrived today. It was posted on the Bay as shipped on 12/21/17, yet the warranty card is dated 01/02/18 and there were no tracking updates until 01/03/18 when it was accepted and processed through Beijing, China. So 10 days from China to Michigan once it was actually shipped. Enjoying it so far but I should have adjusted the bezel before taking that pic!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I am happy to report that the Merkur Tuna has survived a pretty abusive and rigorous test. I took it out with me the other night to do snow removal, and subjected it to harsh cold weather, soaking wet conditions, covered it in salt, bumping it off of several things along the way (12 hours of what I imagine hell looks like if it freezes over)  I honestly was a little worried that I would look down and see the Merkur had given up on me, becoming a corpse attached to my wrist. No, it is a survivor. I owe it that much. I subjected it to my world and it ticked along side with me while in the trenches. I have to say, for all the flak it gets for being a design whore, and not being a beauty queen. The Merkur Tuna, was worth the agonizing long shipping time and sleepless nights wondering if some asshat at the post office was going to lose my little mechanical beast. Now if only they can figure out a better shipping company and be able to get enough watches produced to meet the demand (and no Heimdaller, I don't want your ****ter watches) But I will however, look forward to more releases from Philip at Merkur. I wonder if the Doodle Tuna he is selling on ebay is as nice as the Merkur version. Maybe someone will be adventurous and post their findings


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I am happy to report that the Merkur Tuna has survived a pretty abusive and rigorous test. I took it out with me the other night to do snow removal, and subjected it to harsh cold weather, soaking wet conditions, covered it in salt, bumping it off of several things along the way (12 hours of what I imagine hell looks like if it freezes over)  I honestly was a little worried that I would look down and see the Merkur had given up on me, becoming a corpse attached to my wrist. No, it is a survivor. I owe it that much. I subjected it to my world and it ticked along side with me while in the trenches. I have to say, for all the flak it gets for being a design whore, and not being a beauty queen. The Merkur Tuna, was worth the agonizing long shipping time and sleepless nights wondering if some asshat at the post office was going to lose my little mechanical beast. Now if only they can figure out a better shipping company and be able to get enough watches produced to meet the demand (and no Heimdaller, I don't want your ****ter watches) But I will however, look forward to more releases from the Philip at Merkur. I wonder if the Doodle Tuna he is selling on ebay is as nice as the Merkur version. Maybe someone will be adventurous and post their findings


A good, honest comment! Nice to know it passed the test.....as mentioned in my post, I got my second one after 5 weeks. I felt the watch will be a secret grail of sorts! hahah! The price point was silly cheap. Now, as you mentioned, let's see if the seller can streamline his sales and improve on his organisation. His first 500 sold out, giving him incentive to produce more Seiko homages (which many other small companies are doing, I might add! as in the 62mas). The watch shows me that a Chinese made one can be competitive in quality and cost....but improvement needing in the shipping department. I wonder if he were to get rid of free shipping, add ems cost to watch and thereby eliminating the ...... waiting! Now that we see his quality, his prices should still be competitive under $300 or so......


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

flexriprock said:


> Ordered on 12/19/17 and it arrived today. It was posted on the Bay as shipped on 12/21/17, yet the warranty card is dated 01/02/18 and there were no tracking updates until 01/03/18 when it was accepted and processed through Beijing, China. So 10 days from China to Michigan once it was actually shipped. Enjoying it so far but I should have adjusted the bezel before taking that pic!


Mine looks just like this one. I ordered mine on 12/16 and it just showed up yesterday. Everything about it seems really good. I don't think this version is available at the moment as it has disappeared from e-bay. Based on what has been said it seems as though it "might" be available again at some point down the road. A different version with a different dial, a different hand set, and a different date wheel seems inevitable as that is showing on e-bay right now. I don't think it is available yet as the price says $1999. I am pretty sure this just means that it is not yet available.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

These are not available any more, but right now one is a pre-owned one e-bay. It's not my listing, but it still has almost 4 days to go and it has 60+ bids and is already bid up to about $220 with shipping. It seems as though I am not the only one that thinks these are really great for the money. Think about it.... Automatic watch with hacking and hand wind capability, seiko reliability in the movement, Sapphire Crystal, Ceramic bezel, great lume all shipped for $169. The Seiko Tuna Can is a VERY polarizing watch. Most everyone either loves it or hates it. If you hate them, you probably are not reading this and if you like them then this is an extremely cheap way to find out if this watch is for you or not. Seller has said he will be back with more of both the original version and another. If they show up again I would encourage anyone that likes the look to take the plunge. I just don't see how you can go wrong for $169. Here is a pic of mine today in the car


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Watching that auction as well. Big Bang for the bucks watch for sure.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

kiwi.bloke said:


> Watching that auction as well. Big Bang for the bucks watch for sure.


It's @ basically $275 with shipping and still 1+ days to go. I paid $169 shipped a month ago. Mine has been worn like 2 days and is absolutely mint. Took it off the rubber strap immediately so that has 0 wear what so ever. I am starting to think maybe I should put mine up there too? I don't get it because the seller has stated that they will be back up again in Feb probably @ $169 shipped. Someone is getting in on the wrong end of supply and demand here.....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> It's @ basically $275 with shipping and still 1+ days to go. I paid $169 shipped a month ago. Mine has been worn like 2 days and is absolutely mint. Took it off the rubber strap immediately so that has 0 wear what so ever. I am starting to think maybe I should put mine up there too? I don't get it because the seller has stated that they will be back up again in Feb probably @ $169 shipped. Someone is getting in on the wrong end of supply and demand here.....


Suckers are born every minute. If they weren't, eBay auctions would not exist.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Still enjoying the Merkur Tuna!!! I was thinking of modding the hands and dial, but at a certain point, that means I bought the wrong watch


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I was going to try out a few different crystals in my Merkur Tuna, and look at how substantial this thing is built!!! (There is a movement ring inside, holding the movement in place. I was too lazy to just go wildly pulling at it to remove it, but has anyone ever removed one like this?) I want to say there is a little section where it looks like you could take tweezers and slide the movement over and then pull it out. But I figured I would ask here before I experiment  This is surprisingly a well built watch for the price, and keeping immaculate time. I bet it can take some abuse as well


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Ordered on december the 24.....been in my country from January the 11th....still waiting IF it ever arrives....


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All,
I dropped mine and it stopped&#8230; So, I'm looking for advice/guidance.
I was recommended to replace the movement as fixing it would cost potentially more.
The NH35 movement is available on the net but I'm not sure whether it's a straight replacement or I need any modifications.
I'd try to do this project myself but have not done anything like this before.
Can someone guide me through the below points


What tools I need
Will NH35 or NH35A will fit in as they are sold
Would any other movement make sense to fit in as a potential upgrade (is quartz an option at all)
And most importantly how to do it
Or alternatively is there someone here in the community who does these mods

Any advice is appreciated

thanks


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I just picked one up 2nd hand and its the most accurate "Seiko" I now own


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The longer I have it, the more I like it.
Too bad I cannot catch the "rainbow" effect on the brushed hands.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

The way i understand it this is now discontinued?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

This watch is the most fun I've had w/a new watch in a long time. I love it...not sure I want to get the Seiko....nuff said...!!!!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bought one and raved about it...so bought another...
angled dial on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

installed a Chinese bracelet just for fun
by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## greylukas (May 26, 2018)

Personally, I do not care for this Seiko copycat.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is the old design coming back?


merkurwatchco said:


> hi All . upcoming New Tuna.
> View attachment 13173349


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Great then dont buy one. But the seiko quartz for 900 USD



greylukas said:


> Personally, I do not care for this Seiko copycat.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow what a great thread. Since it was started I have bought and sold many a tuna. The latest sale was my PVD black SBBN 035 with the quartz movement ? Why did i sell it? 3 months into ownership it was showing signs of wear at the beach? 900 USD? Then I found this watch on ebay. This guys got ...... feedback but im gonna do it. As for my grail tuna im wearing it now SBDX 013 Emperor. Im grateful to have it and i will use the murker for the beach.
Sold SBBN 035 PVD Quartz


Keeper


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I am buying this watch tomorrow morning on Ebay because of this comparison revue Thanks for taking the time to review



DEMO111 said:


> So after reading through this thread I ordered one of these Merkur Tunas from the ebay seller. I received a working tracking number the day after I ordered. It took 8 days to arrive here in the USA. This is NOT a cheap quality watch. Overall finishing and build is very nice. This watch is in the company of other microbrands in the $300-$500 range. I was very surprised at the finishing on the one I received. No sharp edges, nice brushed and polished finishes. The ceramic bezel insert and slightly domed sapphire crystal are beautiful.
> 
> Here are several pics to help you guys visualize the watch. Sorry for the quick low quality photos....
> 
> ...


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

Do any of you guys who have bought this, know if the shroud is the same as the Seiko SBBN007 and if they could be swapped? It looks very good value and quality at the price point. Thanks.


----------



## Max Burj (Jun 11, 2018)

sorry, posted twice


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Is the old design coming back?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


There are about 3 of the old design listed on eBay as of about a couple of weeks ago and still available, but they are the last ones left - no more of the old design will be made under the Merkur name, from what the seller told me.


----------



## pumxee (Mar 8, 2018)

huangcjz said:


> There are about 3 of the old design listed on eBay as of about a couple of weeks ago and still available, but they are the last ones left - no more of the old design will be made under the Merkur name, from what the seller told me.


Yeah I tried to look for them but no luck!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sold my Seiko Tuna and bought the first edition. Loved it and bought a second for $169. Totally no regrets. Hated the Seiko for its reflections.
I can see that some guys have raised their prices to make a small profit....hahaha! Still the Merkur watches are good value for buck even if the price goes above $200...IMO.....Current Seikos are nice but I refuse to pay their prices....just me I guess. Ten years ago lots of used Seikos floated around on the internet and Yahoo Japan auctions and good deals were had. The watch trend continues! The plan for Japanese watches to sell near or at Swiss prices is working. Therefore, I see more and more acceptance of the Chinese watches i.e. Parnis, Merkur...even SKEI cheap watches are grabbing a good share of the market!


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

pumxee said:


> Yeah I tried to look for them but no luck!


Here's the listing - it seems that there's still 2 available from what it says on eBay: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Merkur-J...hash=item2ab24c9c4d:m:mDZtekJKiXYZRuXdlbegsfQ

https://ebay.us/nJZTsl

Some news - I asked him today when Version 2 was going to be released, he said the sample will come out "soon", whatever that means, but he did send me this photo of the case-back of the second version - looks like it will be deeply engraved with the pirate design rather than just a light engraving as on Version 1:


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

pumxee said:


> Yeah I tried to look for them but no luck!


Looks like they're all out of stock now as of a couple of days ago unfortunately, so I hope you managed to get one!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I placed an order for I guess version two in July and I still have not received it are they still being built? I received a tracking number but it doesn’t look like it has been shipped. I sent the eBay seller bjbjcs two Private messages with no response back from him.The item is marked as shipped on eBay but the tracking information reveals nothing It’s been two months so I’m a little anxious. Could someone let me know if this product has been shipped from eBay or have they received it ?Is it t still being built. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

dual post sorry


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

myke said:


> I placed an order for I guess version two in July and I still have not received it are they still being built? I received a tracking number but it doesn't look like it has been shipped. I sent the eBay seller bjbjcs two Private messages with no response back from him.The item is marked as shipped on eBay but the tracking information reveals nothing It's been two months so I'm a little anxious. Could someone let me know if this product has been shipped from eBay or have they received it ?Is it t still being built. Thanks in advance for any info.


I received a tracking number as soon as I ordered, which is just an assigned number, not an indication of shipping. I'm guessing that the watches are still in production.
Methinks we're just going to have to be patient on this one. I ordered the Darth version and don't expect to see it till November/December.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

##%#&&!! duplicate post.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update. When you say Darth you mean the DLC cased MerkurI guess? I might get them both as well. Thanks



marlowe55 said:


> I received a tracking number as soon as I ordered, which is just an assigned number, not an indication of shipping. I'm guessing that the watches are still in production.
> Methinks we're just going to have to be patient on this one. I ordered the Darth version and don't expect to see it till November/December.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

myke said:


> Thanks for the update. When you say Darth you mean the DLC cased MerkurI guess? I might get them both as well. Thanks


Oh, this seller always does this - he starts selling as pre-orders to help pay for the cost of the watches being made by the manufacturer (he orders customisations, like different dials with different logos, markers, and lume colours, case-back engravings, etc. so they're a custom run batch for him from them, and he checks them for QC - he seems to be more stringent with the QC than other sellers like the "Sharkey" and associated brands, so I guess he goes back-and-forth with the manufacturer more than other brands/sellers do, rejecting and refining the prototypes), then says a "sample" will be out by a certain month, but it always turns out to be months late, so you've just got to be patient and wait, as the other commenter says. Just search for "Merkur" and you'll see the same story time and time again - the MM300 and 6105 were both late, and his version of the 62MAS isn't even out yet, when it was meant to be out months ago.

Yes, the Darth would be the DLC version.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

ordered my watch in July from the ebay seller bjbjcs. i immediately got a item has been shipped notice with an October receive timeline. Sent him a ebay message last week thinking the item had been shipped. got a reply today. here it is

Dear All

Thank you for supporting MERKUR product. 

Pls see attachment of parts . 

Due Typoon at the mid and end of Sep. Factory closed which impact our whole 

project. Now our vendors factories have recovered and we will post sample out soon. 

and Due our national holiday which takes 7 days. we will try to finish assemble in mid of 
Oct and ship out then. 

Sorry for your time.

Philip
Best Regards

CS Team

Infinite Time Limited


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

ordered my watch in July from the ebay seller bjbjcs. i immediately got a item has been shipped notice with an October receive timeline. Sent him a ebay message last week thinking the item had been shipped. got a reply today. here it is

Dear All

Thank you for supporting MERKUR product. 

Pls see attachment of parts . 

Due Typoon at the mid and end of Sep. Factory closed which impact our whole 

project. Now our vendors factories have recovered and we will post sample out soon. 

and Due our national holiday which takes 7 days. we will try to finish assemble in mid of 
Oct and ship out then. 

Sorry for your time.

Philip
Best Regards

CS Team

Infinite Time Limited


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

myke said:


> ordered my watch in July from the ebay seller bjbjcs. i immediately got a item has been shipped notice with an October receive timeline. Sent him a ebay message last week thinking the item had been shipped. got a reply today. here it is
> 
> Dear All
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I had heard end of September before this news, but you say you were expecting October anyway?


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

i have one on order from ebay. Received this email today. Thinking of a DLC one as we 

Good Day from China, Beijing. 

thank you for the purchasement for MERKUR watches. 

your MERKUR tuna will be ready very soon. Pls confirm your address and mobile is unchanged. 

we will ship out yout watch after QC approx at end of this month. 

the trakcing nbr maybe changed. we will update the new trakcing in system.

Best wishes. 

Philip


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

myke said:


> i have one on order from ebay. Received this email today. Thinking of a DLC one as we


Your sentence got cut off there. Thinking of a DLC one as we what?


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Now this watch is available from Merkur which has lume in the bezel as well and still is in the "Tuna can" mold, but the hands are now different from before.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Merkur-...-watch-Ocean-Master-Skull-Luxury/172878963806


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

seadial said:


> Now this watch is available from Merkur which has lume in the bezel as well and still is in the "Tuna can" mold, but the hands are now different from before.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Merkur-...-watch-Ocean-Master-Skull-Luxury/172878963806


Seadial, That is the Merkur Tuna V2. It is not available yet but has been on preorder for a while now. It should be released next month.

There is a a current thread discussing this watch here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-...vailable-ebay-i-just-grabbed-one-4740261.html


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

huangcjz said:


> Oh, this seller always does this - he starts selling as pre-orders to help pay for the cost of the watches being made by the manufacturer (he orders customisations, like different dials with different logos, markers, and lume colours, case-back engravings, etc. so they're a custom run batch for him from them, and he checks them for QC - he seems to be more stringent with the QC than other sellers like the "Sharkey" and associated brands, so I guess he goes back-and-forth with the manufacturer more than other brands/sellers do, rejecting and refining the prototypes), then says a "sample" will be out by a certain month, but it always turns out to be months late, so you've just got to be patient and wait, as the other commenter says. Just search for "Merkur" and you'll see the same story time and time again - the MM300 and 6105 were both late, and his version of the 62MAS isn't even out yet, when it was meant to be out months ago.
> 
> Yes, the Darth would be the DLC version.


fair enough summary which gives a nice perspective on the process overall. I am actually ok with this business model. I hope he continues with other interesting projects.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Seadial, That is the Merkur Tuna V2. It is not available yet but has been on preorder for a while now. It should be released next month.
> 
> There is a a current thread discussing this watch here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-...vailable-ebay-i-just-grabbed-one-4740261.html


Thanks for telling me, in fact i ordered one just after I made that post as a "silvery" case Tuna style watch appealed to me. I recall Seiko made the 300m model in non-black.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Can anyone help me decipher the Chinese homage Seiko MM300 watch clones other than simply the Merkur OceanMaster MM300. Are there any relationships amongst the various versions I have seen out there i.e. Sharkey/Hima/Himq and Uroborus and 54 and naturally Merkur and possibly others that I may not be familiar with. Does anyone know if these are all made in one factory by one watch manufacturer and if so, who would that Chinese private label manufacturer be??? Also, are any micro brands that most of recognize be made by this same company/ies??? Finally, it appears from what I can gather that the highest quality example is made by Merkur. Who is this person Philip who is involved w/Merkur ebay ads? Is it possible to contact Philip and is it possible to still buy the Merkur OceanMaster MM300 new. Obviously, the Merkur has a 9015 movement and I have seen the others w/Seiko NH 35/36, ETA 2824, or finally a SeaGull 2824 clone. I am after one that has the 9015. Who can I contact and where to get more detailed information about these MM300 homages and get answers to the whos, whats, and whys, not to mention if there is a quality difference between them and who should be taken seriously and who shouldn't (if that even applies). Thanks in advance for any ACCURATE information (not speculation please) that comes my way.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Can anyone help me decipher the Chinese homage Seiko MM300 watch clones other than simply the Merkur OceanMaster MM300. Are there any relationships amongst the various versions I have seen out there i.e. Sharkey/Hima/Himq and Uroborus and 54 and naturally Merkur and possibly others that I may not be familiar with. Does anyone know if these are all made in one factory by one watch manufacturer and if so, who would that Chinese private label manufacturer be??? Also, are any micro brands that most of recognize be made by this same company/ies??? Finally, it appears from what I can gather that the highest quality example is made by Merkur. Who is this person Philip who is involved w/Merkur ebay ads? Is it possible to contact Philip and is it possible to still buy the Merkur OceanMaster MM300 new. Obviously, the Merkur has a 9015 movement and I have seen the others w/Seiko NH 35/36, ETA 2824, or finally a SeaGull 2824 clone. I am after one that has the 9015. Who can I contact and where to get more detailed information about these MM300 homages and get answers to the whos, whats, and whys, not to mention if there is a quality difference between them and who should be taken seriously and who shouldn't (if that even applies). Thanks in advance for any ACCURATE information (not speculation please) that comes my way.


Yes, good questions! Hope we learn something, these watches are pretty interesting.


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Can anyone help me decipher the Chinese homage Seiko MM300 watch clones other than simply the Merkur OceanMaster MM300. Are there any relationships amongst the various versions I have seen out there i.e. Sharkey/Hima/Himq and Uroborus and 54 and naturally Merkur and possibly others that I may not be familiar with. Does anyone know if these are all made in one factory by one watch manufacturer and if so, who would that Chinese private label manufacturer be??? Also, are any micro brands that most of recognize be made by this same company/ies??? Finally, it appears from what I can gather that the highest quality example is made by Merkur. Who is this person Philip who is involved w/Merkur ebay ads? Is it possible to contact Philip and is it possible to still buy the Merkur OceanMaster MM300 new. Obviously, the Merkur has a 9015 movement and I have seen the others w/Seiko NH 35/36, ETA 2824, or finally a SeaGull 2824 clone. I am after one that has the 9015. Who can I contact and where to get more detailed information about these MM300 homages and get answers to the whos, whats, and whys, not to mention if there is a quality difference between them and who should be taken seriously and who shouldn't (if that even applies). Thanks in advance for any ACCURATE information (not speculation please) that comes my way.


Hello johnmichael, 
As I know from my experience, they are actually all different owners and brands. They are all their own competitors. For example Heimdallr (Sharkey) is one of the first of these brands, the other came after and copy them (SBDX001 Homages from HIMQ, FIFTY FOUR etc.), they use similar case but not same. In fact most of them aren't chinese factory brands like always written. Heimdallr, FIFTYFOUR, HIMQ, are all produced like most Microbrands and distributed with small team of 1-4 people. Since Heimdallr has a good name for affordable diver watches and people like them, others start to claim to be their partner or sister brand or whatever. Which is in fact not true. Merkur as I know is from a guy in Beijing, Heimdallr (Sharkey) is made in Southern Part of China Dongguan just like HIMQ, FIFTYFOUR is made in Shenzhen/Dongguan. I hope I was able to help you a bit  have a nice.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks watch collector team. We need to keep accumulating more information until we know specifically who all these people/brands are and where they are having their private labeled homages made (by whom). Also interesting to know who is manufacturing what for whom. I bet we would be surprised to know that some of these unnamed manufacturers are also building/private labeling for known micro brands etc. I would like to get a good handle on names, products & how they differ from their competitors from China. It is easy to begin to judge a Chinese watch based upon its calibre but I wonder who takes those extra steps i.e. machining processes for one, not to mention the various grades of materials used etc. etc. In fact, it is interesting to see how HIMQ/HIMA and Fifty Four SEEM to have relationships with others in a symbiotic way or by association as you alluded to. Keep the data (and names) coming in so we can eventually get a handle on the interesting and obscure subject of Chinese homages.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's the little bit of info I have.

Purchased a Sharkey Sharkmaster (Seiko MM300 homage) in late 2017 via ebay from a seller named legendwatch. Current ebay profile suggests a connection between the seller and 54watch, and lists 54watch.com. Very happy with this watch.

Considering a Merkur Oceanmaster (Seiko Tuna homage), via ebay from a seller named bjbjcs. Current ebay profile suggests a connection between the seller and Infinite Time.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, that is the type of information we are starting to look for Derek80 but I wonder if anyone can offer up specific concrete data considering the relationships between these various Chinese makes and those (manufacturers) who make these homages for them to establish real relationships or commonality of manufacturers who do their private labeling.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm tapped out on knowledge. Good luck to you, johnmichael, I will have to follow up on this thread to see what you learn.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Just throwing this out here.
This FB profile claims they are the manufacturer.
You can check out their website.










IG: @horobro


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

How it the communication with Merkur team?

I send them my Merur turtle for bezel exchange 3 months ago and they stop responding.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for your information hanif.rayney. I looked at San Martin and am somewhat familiar with them. They have the acronym LTM on some watches. Does anyone know what that indicates? I thought it was a brand. So, does San Martin manufacture watches or market them? If they manufacture, are they building watches for the likes of Sharkey, Fiftyfour, Himq or Hima (not sure), Uroborus, or any of the other MM300 homage brands? Very difficult to know or track so your information is appreciated. Concerning Merkur, there is a person named Philip Li associated w/them and he is in Beiing. Are his OceanMaster MM300 homages manufactured by Beijing Watch Co.? Thank you for any facts/help that I can get.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

My Sharkey


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice looking Shark there!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice, that's the one I have my eye on. It seems to be increasingly hard to find the sharkey models though, all I can find are the HIMQ models and I don't like that logo.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> ... sharkey models... I don't* like that logo*.


U n me both. Sigh.
I cannot for the life of me figure out why anyone would think a half eaten mackerel on a plate (sans plate) would look good as a logo.


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

This can might help: 
Fifty Four is the Brand of Legend Watch Co., Ltd. registered in HK. Operating from Shenzhen (ww.legendwatch. cn) watch case and watch strap supplier ,complete watch assembly factory (ww.fiftyfourwatch. com) the shop on ebay was at the begining selling Heimdallr as well, I guess not anymore, since they become capable of the production of their own watches. Started in Mid-2017, produced in Dongguan in one the best factories in South China, the same factory produced for numerous Microbrands, German and Swiss Watchbrands. 

Heimdallr aka Sharkey started back in 2016 I guess (correct me if am wrong) they are next to Merkur most famous ones. (ww.heimdallr.watch) newly lauchend website, and can find them on facebook), their watches are produced in Dongguan. 

Those 2 brands are not related to eachother and in fact competitors. 

Merkur is the other famous brand. They are based in Beijing and they also produce there. I don't have their website. But I saw them selling on ebay. 

San Martin is a new lauchned brand in China this Year I guess. Their first model was the 62Mas hommage. They are located in Dongguan. the website: (ww.skbwatches. com), they are selling the Heimdallr as well, but there is no relation between the two brands. They are using this marketing to win customers. Because Heimdallr has good name. Their watches are actually very well done. They have sterrile dial watches, LTM, SAN MARTIN, and JM or TM. All the same brand. Since they have so many watches within a short time. I guess they could be factory brand directly or someone with a lot of money was investing a lot of $$$.

PROXIMA Watches or HIMQ, HIMA (ww.heimdallrwatches. com) they use the old domain of Heimdallr. The owner of HIMQ is an ex partner of the founder of Heimdallr. They sell watches with logo like HIMQ, HIMA, PROXIMA or sterrile logo watches. They are also using a fake relationship with Heimdallr to win clients.

They all offer similar watches because they observe eachother. When someone see this brand is selling many from that one.. they jump on the train. that's why it may look like, that all are related. But this is not true. 

And there is L. Eterny or something, which is a factory brand, they produce many different watches too. As I know they are a big factory producing many different types. 


The jungle of chinese hommage watch maker is endless, there are so many different brands producing the same or similar.. what I can tell from my experience.. they are all independet watch brands. There is no relation between them. Its just marketing from the newer brands to become faster famous and reliable.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I cannot thank you enough "thewatchcollectorteam" for your response. Your information is invaluable to me! In particular, I am very interested in Merkur. I communicated w/Mr. Philip Li through his seller on ebay concerning his MM300 homage known as the OceanMaster 300. He advised me that no more will be coming at least in his original offering/configuration. The original OceanMaster 300 appeared to my eye to be the finest homage example of the MM300. It appeared better finished (machined) based upon the many photographs I have seen and the reviews I have read. Moreover it had a Miyota 9015 calibre which I am partial to. I wonder if you you can offer any further information about Merkur. I know they are made for Mr. Li in Beijing but I do not know the manufacturer who private labels Merkur. Is it Beijing Watch Co?? I want you to know I am truely appreciative of the time and effort you took to provide me with this factual information as well as your personal thoughts. This has put me further along the learning curve.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> U n me both. Sigh.
> I cannot for the life of me figure out why anyone would think a half eaten mackerel on a plate (sans plate) would look good as a logo.


 For someone like me a half eaten Mackerel sans plate is pure art!
I've been wanting something to replace the overpriced,over rated Ninja Tuna for some time,just pulled the trigger on this thanks to this thread!


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> For someone like me a half eaten Mackerel sans plate is pure art!
> I've been wanting something to replace the overpriced,over rated Ninja Tuna for some time,just pulled the trigger on this thanks to this thread!


cool! one of my favorite.. where did you get it?

I will try to find out how is the manufacture of the Merkur.. may need some time


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello again "the watchcollectorteam" I see where you did not get a reply but the Sharkey Tuna can be had from ebay. Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-Ja...=item2cdb4e342f:g:IX4AAOSwQbJbm--9:rk:20:pf:0 Almost assuredly, he put on a different band/bracelet. Also, I look forward to hearing from you again once you've found out more about Merkur as you stated in your post above.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhh my. I may need this in my life.


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

thank you very much. johnmichael.. I've found another seller.. (https://ww.ebay.ch/itm/223173888049) can save 60$ ^^
I am waiting the reply hopefully can update you soon.


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

thank you very much. johnmichael.. I've found another seller.. (https://ww.ebay.ch/itm/223173888049) can save 60$ ^^
I am waiting the reply hopefully can update you soon.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Very nice, that's the one I have my eye on. It seems to be increasingly hard to find the sharkey models though, all I can find are the HIMQ models and I don't like that logo.
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


Heimdallr is doing a re-run.

https://www.heimdallr.watch/


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

thewatchcollectorteam said:


> thank you very much. johnmichael.. I've found another seller.. (https://ww.ebay.ch/itm/223173888049) can save 60$ ^^
> I am waiting the reply hopefully can update you soon.


Merkur is also coming out with a Darth Tuna. My money is on them as I read so many reviews that their build quality is above expectations.








Heimdallr's V2 Tuna (Rerun) is not quite the head turner i was expecting it to be. The only "upgrade" is the crystal (and bracelet/clasp - useless if you'll be using a rubber strap)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Jonasbry------ that Sharkey logo is hard not to like but I do agree w/cezwho above that Merkur is still the winner and champion in terms of build quality. Himq/Hima is OK but meh. Anyone care to comment on FiftyFour's offerings? They do offer high beat options on their MM300 homages but the FiftyFour logo is again meh. Any other Chinese manufacturers that anyone would like to offer information on? Especially the micro brands &/or homages.


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Jonasbry------ that Sharkey logo is hard not to like but I do agree w/cezwho above that Merkur is still the winner and champion in terms of build quality. Himq/Hima is OK but meh. Anyone care to comment on FiftyFour's offerings? They do offer high beat options on their MM300 homages but the FiftyFour logo is again meh. Any other Chinese manufacturers that anyone would like to offer information on? Especially the micro brands &/or homages.


Hey John Michael, as I've heard from my contact, Merkur isn't build by BJ Watch Company. It's actually quite hard to find it.. as it seems they have different suppliers. 
FIFTYFOUR offering higher quality than Heimdallr or HIMA, plus their bracelet on the SBDX001 Homage supposed to be better than the others. (milled clasp, better quality over all)... 
I've seen another brand which called L. Eterny or something.. they are offering MM300 Homage as well, priced at around USD 250.00 converted.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

jonasbry said:


> Heimdallr is doing a re-run.
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/


Heck yeah!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Has anyone bought a Heimdallr Sharkey Sharkmaster MM300 re-run yet that you can comment on? How is the version 1.5 (as they call it)???


----------

